# THE RAW CROWD!



## Flyman (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



MoneyInc said:


> HOW ABOUT THE SHOW STEALER?!?!??!?!
> 
> This Smark crowd has been spot on and if you disagree with anything they have done so far, YOU HAVE BAD TASTE. They went bananas for Ziggler just like ALL OF US having been calling for. You people who have been saying "i just don't see it in ziggler" JUST SAAW IT. Ziggler is a fucking natural. This show has been AMAZING. Obviously all thanks to the crowd but it doesn't matter. This shit is beyond HOT and THE SHIELD is going to BLOW THE ROOF OFF THE PLACE
> 
> ...


Ziggler deserved that win you could see his emotion when he won it, he shouldve won it at wrestle mania. Why was Jack Swaggers ass even in a main event at WM he is not good at all. However what a great way to win the championship with that crowd how bout it. Dolph made me a fan. Ive actually always liked the guy. He's better choice than ADR. ADR is boring.


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*

What an amazing pop! So glad he's cashed in and won. Bring on The Shield...


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*

Ziggler is just an incredible talent. Crowd fucking loves him. Every single night he brings it and he earned it tonight!


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*

im so happy


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



MoneyInc said:


> HOW ABOUT THE SHOW STEALER?!?!??!?!
> 
> This Smark crowd has been spot on and *if you disagree with anything they have done so far, YOU HAVE BAD TASTE*. They went bananas for Ziggler just like ALL OF US having been calling for. You people who have been saying "i just don't see it in ziggler" JUST SAAW IT. Ziggler is a fucking natural. This show has been AMAZING. Obviously all thanks to the crowd but it doesn't matter. This shit is beyond HOT and THE SHIELD is going to BLOW THE ROOF OFF THE PLACE
> 
> ...


Or because they are not boring people. Once they get away from the neckbearded virgin crowds, Ziggs will go back to having cricket reactions like he usually does.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*

To be fair, the crowd would have been that loud for anybody cashing in, really. 

Great segment, but unfortunately for Ziggler the WHC doesn't mean shit.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*

This is the best Raw I've seen since I was young. So far this shit is beyond perfect no pun intended. Shield vs the 3 brothers of destruction is so God damn perfect and nobody saw it coming. We will see more of the Shield tonight. Hopefully we see FANDANGO!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*

One of the greatest moments of the PG era. Fucking love it.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> To be fair, the crowd would have been that loud for anybody cashing in, really.
> 
> Great segment, but unfortunately for Ziggler the WHC doesn't mean shit.


NICE TRY

but Ziggler didn't just get a good reaction, he got a fucking great one and it is because this crowd shares the opinion of the IWC. Ziggler is the shit and if you haven't realized it yet, YOU STILL HAVE TIME. That shit was a classic, classic moment.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



MoneyInc said:


> This is the best Raw I've seen since I was young. So far this shit is beyond perfect no pun intended. Shield vs the 3 brothers of destruction is so God damn perfect and nobody saw it coming. We will see more of the Shield tonight. Hopefully we see FANDANGO!


The three brothers of destruction?

:lmao


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*

Probably the biggest pop he'll ever get in his life. Too bad after this he's going back to reality land where he comes out to no reactions.



Hawksea said:


> Or because they are not boring people. Once they get away from the neckbearded virgin crowds, Ziggs will go back to having cricket reactions like he usually does.


So true. I'm tired of all those virgin basement dwellers ruining every moment. This fucking smark crown is stupid. They bitched and complained, and yet, they keep buying tickets and pumping money into the company. It's no wonder Vince completely ignores their asses. He knows there's no point aiming things at them because it's not like they have anything better to do in their lonely lives when wrestling is on.


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> To be fair, the crowd would have been that loud for anybody cashing in, really.
> 
> Great segment, but unfortunately for Ziggler the WHC doesn't mean shit.


how does it not mean shit? hes one of two major champions... sounds like it means something


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



Hawksea said:


> Or because they are not boring people. Once they get away from the neckbearded virgin crowds, Ziggs will go back to having cricket reactions like he usually does.


You are easily in the top 3 worst posters on this forum I can only hope you break the rules and get kicked off. You talk utter shit and I don't think I have ever seen a positive comment about anything from you. You are the definition of troll with a superiority complex. NEWS FLASH - Your on a forum talking about wrestling.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



Azuran said:


> Probably the biggest pop he'll ever get in his life. Too bad after this he's going back to reality land where he comes out to no reactions.



What you don't realize is there is a very good chance some of this momentum from tonight carries over to future raws. The crowd has been smarky for weeks on Raw now and it is getting smarkier by the week. I know this one is extra crazy, but I guarentee Ziggler gets pop at the next raw. He is going to use this momentum from the EXTREMELY loud pop tonight..


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



VanDam1 said:


> how does it not mean shit? hes one of two major champions... sounds like it means something


There is only one major championship. The World Heavyweight Championship is much closer to the IC title in terms of value than it is to the WWE championship.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



MoneyInc said:


> What you don't realize is there is a very good chance some of this momentum from tonight carries over to future raws. The crowd has been smarky for weeks on Raw now and it is getting smarkier by the week. I know this one is extra crazy, but I guarentee Ziggler gets pop at the next raw. He is going to use this momentum from the EXTREMELY loud pop tonight..


Yeah, good point. The YES! chants at RAW especially pretty much made Bryan a star.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



doinktheclowns said:


> You are easily in the top 3 worst posters on this forum I can only hope you break the rules and get kicked off. You talk utter shit and I don't think I have ever seen a positive comment about anything from you. You are the definition of troll with a superiority complex. NEWS FLASH - Your on a forum talking about wrestling.


Saying the truth = trolling around here. Who would have thought? 

I like Ziggler but I'm not gonna deny he's not over. Not everyone has to be a delusional fan.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*

He wasn't over before tonight^

Did you not see that crowd reaction. 

Do you honestly think he won't get more of a pop at the next raw???

Think about it....the whole world just saw what happened tonight. Are you that delusional?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



Azuran said:


> Saying the truth = trolling around here. Who would have thought?
> 
> I like Ziggler but I'm not gonna deny he's not over. Not everyone has to be a delusional fan.


Its not just this post its pretty much every post with the same tripe.

Shall have to add him to the ignore list.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*

I For one marked out when Ziggler won. Was bloody amazing, the crowd topped it off


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*

Great win by Ziggler. Shut up IWC lonely smarks who are hating, get a life.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*

YUP


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*

crowd will pop for new champs you genius.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*

You are a fool^^

That wasn't just a pop. That was a moment my friend. And you know it or you simply know little.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



MoneyInc said:


> He wasn't over before tonight^
> 
> Did you not see that crowd reaction.
> 
> ...


He won't


> Think about it....the whole world just saw what happened tonight.


The world also saw Barrett get his first loud reaction since his Nexus days. But will they start caring for him just because some British tourists chanted for him against The Miz? *No*.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*

My fiancé and I both were markin the fuck out when he won!!! Great moment tonight for sure.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*

If Ziggler continues getting these pops then there's really no reason to keep him heel.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



Hawksea said:


> He won't
> 
> The world also saw Barrett get his first loud reaction since his Nexus days. But will they start caring for him just because some British tourists chanted for him against The Miz? *No*.


We will see hater.

I honestly think Barret can use this momentum a little bit as well. The next crowd will be smarky too hater.. That last 4 crowds have been smarky.. WWE is going to use this momentum. They are also in London in a few weeks. Get a clue or a life. Enjoy the moment you just saw. There is a reason there are 2000 members in this raw forum tonight.


----------



## fatalstrife (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*

havent watched wrestling in years but tuned into wrestlemania and raw tonight for this moment, wrestling in finally back for me. Punk wasnt enought to make up for all the other shit so I quit watching, no longer will that be the case


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*

You aren't the only one^^


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*This Raw crowd tho*

Holy. Crap. Lol

Thoughts?


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: This Raw crowd tho*

TLDR;

Did this even need a thread?


----------



## hellodjhjr (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*

Damn I'm kinda pissed that I sold my Raw tickets! The triple profit is nice, but this friggin crowd is hot as hell! I woulda been 7 rows from the ring too!


----------



## fatalstrife (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



MoneyInc said:


> You aren't the only one^^


I am surprised to see that

fucking pop like that, havent heard it since the late 90's


----------



## fatalstrife (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



hellodjhjr said:


> Damn I'm kinda pissed that I sold my Raw tickets! The triple profit is nice, but this friggin crowd is hot as hell! I woulda been 7 rows from the ring too!


I would be kicking myself if I did that. This and RVD winning the title has been the best moments for me, if I had a chance to see it live idk man


----------



## Cheg (Jan 2, 2013)

#OneMoreChair


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

Man I want this crowd at every show!


----------



## AttichudeGal (Apr 8, 2013)

This crowd is INSANE!!! I should have been there! #RandySavage :clap


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

MoneyInc said:


> WWE IS FUCKING BACK.


LOL its gunna be shit next week LOL


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

this crowd is sooo random but i honestly like it i would much rather this over those dead silent boring crowds we get from time to time or those crowds who only give a pop to cena\orton


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

This crowd is GOAT.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

Finally Zigglers time is here and yes the crowd marked out when his music hit cause this is what we've been waiting for all this time and tonight he delivered.DZ reminds me of a young Shawn Micheals with his cocky attitude I mean if Mr.Perfect and HBK had a kid Dolph would be the product of both.


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

They need a "Chris Benoit" chant!


----------



## AttichudeGal (Apr 8, 2013)

hando88c said:


> They need a "Chris Benoit" chant!


Word!!! :clap


----------



## Jdogfour20 (Mar 13, 2012)

The crowd was great but Ziggler will get no reaction any where else. The NJ crowd was just being Smarkey they even cheered for them self LOL


----------



## ASAPRocky (Apr 9, 2013)

Humming fandangos entrance LOL!!


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

Zigglers title reign will be forgettable


----------



## whyalwaysme? (Apr 9, 2013)

I take it back
"Jerry Jerry Jerry"
"One more chair, one more chair"
"we are awesome"
huming fandango's theme music
"Woo Woo Woo Woo Woo Woo"
the crowd is nuts!!!!!!!

New Jersey all the way haha


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

KO Lariat said:


> Zigglers title reign will be forgettable


No.


----------



## AttichudeGal (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm gonna need someone to list all the chants from tonight...some evil genius forum member is orchestrating this, I'm sure! Humming fandango's music and "we are awesome".... LOL


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Crowd tonight is legendary, don't think that's a sign for Ziggler though lol, wait til next week when it's dead again (hell the crowd was chanting for RVD lol).


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

ASAPRocky said:


> Humming fandangos entrance LOL!!


ROFL thats epic win!! i def rate this crowd as goat now!!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

This crowd is the best crowd I've ever seen.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm just posting this everywhere because it left a bad taste in my mouth:

I'm all for energetic crowds (who the hell isn't?) but for fucks sake, they totally ignored the good show that Sheamus and Randy put on for them. They gave them all of ten seconds to get the match going and that fucking sucks. And don't try to justify it. Don't try to make it out like they were being bored to death by that fantastic action. There was no reason. It was just smarks trying to out(smark) everyone else with their hipster randomness(dumbness). There was no rhyme or reason to any of those chants and I can bet my bottom dollar that half of those guys went along with the ride to achieve the usual hipster highs of being one with anti-society, being fucking contradictory to everything no matter how good or agreeable it was, being "in on the joke", being edgy or cool or esoteric or whatever the fuck.

Yeah, they bought tickets so that's their prerogative and it's mine to call them all fucking retards.


----------



## ASAPRocky (Apr 9, 2013)

Chanting fandangos song again hahaha!!


----------



## whyalwaysme? (Apr 9, 2013)

ASAPRocky said:


> Chanting fandangos song again hahaha!!


hell they are even chanting about themselves!!! awesome haha gotta love it


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I'm just posting this everywhere because it left a bad taste in my mouth:
> 
> I'm all for energetic crowds (who the hell isn't?) but for fucks sake, they totally ignored the good show that Sheamus and Randy put on for them. They gave them all of ten seconds to get the match going and that fucking sucks. And don't try to justify it. Don't try to make it out like they were being bored to death by that fantastic action. There was no reason. It was just smarks trying to out(smark) everyone else with their hipster randomness(dumbness). There was no rhyme or reason to any of those chants and I can bet my bottom dollar that half of those guys went along with the ride to achieve the usual hipster highs of being one with anti-society, being fucking contradictory to everything no matter how good or agreeable it was, being "in on the joke", being edgy or cool or esoteric or whatever the fuck.
> 
> Yeah, they bought tickets so that's their prerogative and it's mine to call them all fucking retards.


Relax there, buzz killington, they were having FUN with the show. They took the show into their own hands. Crowds after this legendary one have to take lessons on how to have fun at a wrestling event. This is class.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

BEST CROWD EVER! They made this show much more entertaining than WM itself.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Best crowd I've seen for a RAW in ALONG time! :clap

This is how the crowd should be for every RAW, Smackdown, and PPV. It just makes watching the show that much better.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

That I can remember,
HBK
One More Chair
Bullshit (for Rock's "injury")
Holy Shit
Sexual CHocolate
Feed me more
RVD
Ole Ole Ole
We are Awesome
Randy Savage
We want Coulter
Humming Fandango's music (TWICE)


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

you gotta love crowds like that,the whole show seemed like one big party.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I'm just posting this everywhere because it left a bad taste in my mouth:
> 
> I'm all for energetic crowds (who the hell isn't?) but for fucks sake, they totally ignored the good show that Sheamus and Randy put on for them. They gave them all of ten seconds to get the match going and that fucking sucks. And don't try to justify it. Don't try to make it out like they were being bored to death by that fantastic action. There was no reason. It was just smarks trying to out(smark) everyone else with their hipster randomness(dumbness). There was no rhyme or reason to any of those chants and I can bet my bottom dollar that half of those guys went along with the ride to achieve the usual hipster highs of being one with anti-society, being fucking contradictory to everything no matter how good or agreeable it was, being "in on the joke", being edgy or cool or esoteric or whatever the fuck.
> 
> Yeah, they bought tickets so that's their prerogative and it's mine to call them all fucking retards.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Yea Shamus is beyond cringe worthy which is why they got bored of that match. If you suck, you get boo'd tonight. If you are awesome you get cheered. EVERYTHING they have boo'd and cheered for has been perfect. I do wish they would have stayed into that match a little longer but it was shamus orton. NOthing anyone really wants to see. THye were still chanting Randy after the match. Also that was some of their best chants during that match.


----------



## Dustin13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Amazing crowd. Turns a decent show into an unforgettable one.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Crowd is hilarious but it's really highlighting what's wrong with the industry.

Nobody has ever watched wrestling to watch the crowd.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Dustin13 said:


> Amazing crowd. Turns a decent show into an unforgettable one.


TRUTH


----------



## ASAPRocky (Apr 9, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I'm just posting this everywhere because it left a bad taste in my mouth:
> 
> I'm all for energetic crowds (who the hell isn't?) but for fucks sake, they totally ignored the good show that Sheamus and Randy put on for them. They gave them all of ten seconds to get the match going and that fucking sucks. And don't try to justify it. Don't try to make it out like they were being bored to death by that fantastic action. There was no reason. It was just smarks trying to out(smark) everyone else with their hipster randomness(dumbness). There was no rhyme or reason to any of those chants and I can bet my bottom dollar that half of those guys went along with the ride to achieve the usual hipster highs of being one with anti-society, being fucking contradictory to everything no matter how good or agreeable it was, being "in on the joke", being edgy or cool or esoteric or whatever the fuck.
> 
> Yeah, they bought tickets so that's their prerogative and it's mine to call them all fucking retards.


Come on, behave! This is an unforgettable night because of this crowd.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

About damn time we get a good RAW


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

And this is why they should do a PPV in England.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

MoneyInc said:


> Yea Shamus is beyond cringe worthy which is why they got bored of that match. If you suck, you get boo'd tonight. If you are awesome you get cheered. EVERYTHING they have boo'd and cheered for has been perfect. I do wish they would have stayed into that match a little longer but it was shamus orton. NOthing anyone really wants to see. THye were still chanting Randy after the match. Also that was some of their best chants during that match.


Santino got a huge pop, bro. That argument doesn't work.

Whatever. These are all my humble opinions. I think it was pretty fucking disrespectful to ignore two guys trying so hard to give you a good match and then no selling it when they do.


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

Reminds me of the fanatics in ECW One Night Stand. I mean I like vocal crowds, but this is just obnoxious.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow Naomi can do a better hurricanrana than Cena can


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Anybody that thinks that piece of garbage Orton/Sheamus match was any good should stop posting.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Crowd is awesome tonight.
Cena is gonna get boo'ed out if the arena. The crowd has made the show so much better tonight.


----------



## ASAPRocky (Apr 9, 2013)

I can't wait for my mates to come back and show me videos of this! Speechless.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Santino got a huge pop, bro. That argument doesn't work.
> 
> Whatever. These are all my humble opinions. I think it was pretty fucking disrespectful to ignore two guys trying so hard to give you a good match and then no selling it when they do.


It's because Santino was the only damn entertaining thing in that match...

Quit reaching

Cena gets boo'd. Zolph gets explosion of an ovation. Barret gets cheered???Bryan blows the roof off the place. The crowd has been freaking perfect in every way. They cheered santino.. so what that match was a bathroom break anyway...


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Why is there any debate about it?! Crowd is GOAT of Raw history.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Debiase Jr just posted on twitter "FYI we love crowds like this"

So FYI the wrestler's love crowds like this.


IT gets no fucking better. Quite possibly the rowdiest crowd ever. Just wait till Cena comes out. Gonna get boo'd so freaking hard.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

This is proof that a great crowd can make an average show feel like one the best you have ever seen, that Orton/Sheamus matches was the most fun I have had watching wrestling in a long time and it wasn't because of the match it was because the crowd made it so fun.

The only thing this show needs is a Super Dragon chant and my night would have been made.


----------



## donkshow (Feb 6, 2013)

Crowd hasn't been this good in a decade it seems.


----------



## ASAPRocky (Apr 9, 2013)

Singing Mark Henry's theme tune! LOL


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

This is almost weird seeing the crowd super pumped for Henry just because they want Cena to lose. It is a great feeling. Almost dreamlike.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

MoneyInc said:


> It's because Santino was the only damn entertaining thing in that match...
> 
> Quit reaching
> 
> Cena gets boo'd. Zolph gets explosion of an ovation. Barret gets cheered???Bryan blows the roof off the place. The crowd has been freaking perfect in every way. They cheered santino.. so what that match was a bathroom break anyway...


It seems you're the one doing the reaching. Wade Barrett and Dolphin Ziggler are both as generic and boring as Cena, who was actually good tonight. The crowd is just projecting the already warped opinions of the IWC with a bit of randomness. If the match was such a bathroom break then there's no justification for cheering Santino. And there never is anyway. Which is my point: there's no justification. And you're heavily contradicting yourself by proclaiming the crowd perfect for cheering what you judge to be good talent and then turning a blind eye towards the Santino wanking when he represents some of the product's big problems.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Singing Fandango's theme song has to be the new "YES!" chant. Every week. Every arena. All over the world. PLEASE WWE UNIVERSE :vince


----------



## ASAPRocky (Apr 9, 2013)

Won't get a crowd like that for a long long while now. Truely unbelievable and forgettable night.

Unbelievable Jeff


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

anyone could have gotten that pop had they been cashing in.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> It seems you're the one doing the reaching. Wade Barrett and Dolphin Ziggler are both as generic and boring as Cena, who was actually good tonight. The crowd is just projecting the already warped opinions of the IWC with a bit of randomness. If the match was such a bathroom break then there's no justification for cheering Santino. And there never is anyway. Which is my point: there's no justification. And you're heavily contradicting yourself by proclaiming the crowd perfect for cheering what you judge to be good talent and then turning a blind eye towards the Santino wanking when he represents some of the product's big problems.


why aren't you arguing with the other thousands and thousands of fans having the time of their life tonight.

As I said. Ted Debiase Jr. said they love crowds like this. And they do. You don't. You are in the very small minority. LEGENDARY NIGHT. Me reaching? Because I'm agreeing with the 16 000 that made this show epic? Ok.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

The crowd humming Fandango's theme made my day


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You know what, when it comes to the episode tonight, people can argue this and that and this and that.. I had fun, and that's the most important thing in the end isn't it? to have fun?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The crowd shitting all over Randy and Sheamus' match and including a wave as well made my damn night! :lmao :lmao

Chanting to Fandango's theme song was the icing on it.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

RDEvans said:


> The crowd humming Fandango's theme made my day



Yup.

Just another example of this crowd realizing a good thing and cheering it. They were damn near spot on with everything they cheered, and everything they boo'd.


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

Great audience lol That's what made the show.
As far as ziggles go,I'm not too excited about that.
I just don't like the dude,not saying he can't wrestle or anything.
I just don't like his character.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Fandango's Theme was the best part. Imagine if that shit catches on :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

unfortunately we won't see this crowd until the Monday after next year's Wrestlemania, maybe if they go to Toronto, NYC, England, Chicago in the upcoming year


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Daaa DA! Da da da da, dadadadada da, daaaaa da da da da da da, daaa DA!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

That ending was pretty fucking quick, don't you think? I'm sure the majority watching tonight LOVED that crowd, but I'm almost certain the suits backstage didn't...

Could they have made it more obvious that they wanted to get the fuck out of there by the end of the show?


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

That crowd was awesome. A Mike Chioda chant. Unreal. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hitmanfan84 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just reregistered after 10 years, I think my old account got purged.

Thought this was appropriate for jokes!

*Fandango theme*


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Hajduk1911 said:


> unfortunately we won't see this crowd until the Monday after next year's Wrestlemania, maybe if they go to Toronto, NYC, England, Chicago in the upcoming year


Going to london in the next couple weeks.

last few crowds before WM were smarky too. Boo'd Cena everytime I guarentee he gets boo'd again next week. Don't worry.


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

I hope the Fandango song spreads. It's about time we brought back classy dancing to the mainstream


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

They were boss


----------



## Italiannyc (Apr 7, 2013)

Forget about going to Mania next year.. The place to be is RAW the night after


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

okay yeah that was definitely a historic RAW, jesus that was amazing.


----------



## V_1_P_3_R (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

haha, I laughed how fast Cena got off the turnbuckle after his win.


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

Fucking amazing crowd.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

They were probably expecting a crowd similar to post-WM RAW last year - but this crowd were so fucking random that they held back their bigger names lol.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Worst. crowd. ever. 

Everyone would bought a ticket should be banned from all future WWE events


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

The whole night seemed like it was thrown together The Miz losing the IC title one night after winning it as well as Ziggler cashing in as awesome as that was im not so sure they would've done that if there was something else to save it from being a mediocre post WM Raw. The rest of the night in terms of matches and set up was all meh. The crowd made it very enjoyable though they were really into the most average matches i.e. Sheamus/Orton lol. But yeah its just seemed like they wanted to get it over with.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Banjo said:


> Worst. crowd. ever.
> 
> Everyone would bought a ticket should be banned from all future WWE events


Shut up :flip


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

Yep.. I was praying they had the balls to send HHH out to that crowd.. I'd have paid $60 alone to see that.


----------



## NeedCoolerName (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm at the live show now, well waiting for the bus home. It was awesome to be there. And everyone was chanting we want ziggler when the show started. Very pro ziggler crowd.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Banjo said:


> Worst. crowd. ever.
> 
> Everyone would bought a ticket should be banned from all future WWE events


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

^^ I wanted to see Triple H devoured to that crowd but oh well! lol

And yeah seems like they wanted to get the fuck outta town and end it fast lOl


----------



## Cheg (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

Did Ryback go a little off-script? Cole and JBL went silent after Ryback gave Cena the Bras d'honneur.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been watching for like 20 years, and that's the best crowd I've ever seen.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Santino got a huge pop, bro. That argument doesn't work.
> 
> Whatever. These are all my humble opinions. I think it was pretty fucking disrespectful to ignore two guys trying so hard to give you a good match and then no selling it when they do.


It's not disrespectful to ignore 2 guys who are just gunna hit their '5 moves of doom' on each other over and over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

I doubt "the suits" hated since they played the Fandango theme song as the crowd left the show, after it ended.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah the crowd was really hot tonight, made it fun to watch. The pop Ziggler got when he won was insane.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

Ok i enjoyed this raw so much and there was a lot of chants. Im having trouble keeping count of them so can somebody with a good memory can you please list all the chants tonight? Thanks


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

EPIC... the crowd stole the show how I wish we have crowds like this every week... the product would look a million times better than it actually is...


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

From start to finish, this entire Raw has been comedy fucking gold. Thank you New Jersey for restoring my broken spirit after Wrestlemania last night. You guys did a service to wrestling fans all over the world. Thank You.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

I love how the crowd creates new stars rather than WWE.

Daniel Bryan and now Fandango. :clap


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

Ryback does what he fucking wants.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> I doubt "the suits" hated since they played the Fandango theme song as the crowd left the show, after it ended.


Nah, they probably don't care about it as a one-off (but they still held back HHH), but if that became a trend, they would hate it fast.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> I doubt "the suits" hated since they played the Fandango theme song as the crowd left the show, after it ended.


They probably didn't like it at first but after 3 hours of it just threw their hands in the air and said fuck it.


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

I haven't watched Raw in a good while and only caught the end of tonights show. Why did the WWE wanted to leave?


----------



## Artisan44 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

One's I remember:

We are awesome.
RVD
Jerry
Michael Cole
Boring
Same Old Shit
Bullshit
Sexual Chocolate
ECW
Randy Savage
Thank You Big Show
Watch out Randy


----------



## ASAPRocky (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

It's sums tonight up...

“@WNSource: “@PatLaprade: Wow! People are honking Fandango's music with their car in the parking lot!! " #raw”


----------



## Cheg (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

We are awesome
One more chair


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> That ending was pretty fucking quick, don't you think? I'm sure the majority watching tonight LOVED that crowd, but I'm almost certain the suits backstage didn't...
> 
> Could they have made it more obvious that they wanted to get the fuck out of there by the end of the show?


No doubt and the Countout ending was an FU to the crowd. No way that show was supposed to end in a count out, but they didn´t want to make Cena suffer more.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

Arda Ocal ‏@arda_ocal 8m

Full list of crowd chants: Chioda, Ole, RVD, Big Show, JBL, Jerry, Cole, Justin Roberts, CM Punk, Y2J, Austin, XPac, ECW, Savage, HBK. #RAW


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Not to be THAT guy...

I loved the crowd, amazing....friggin AMAZING....But the same "WWE IS BACK" "ATTITUDE ERA RETURNS" "GREATEST RAW EVER" comments happened last year at another AMAZING raw after mania with an AMAZING crowd.

And the next week happened and the next....and it returned to "raw sucks, WWE sucks" blah blah blah.

However once again it's proven how much a crowd can impact/elevate a show!


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

The Rock had left earliar then planned and im guessing he was a huge part of tonights show so when he left there was a huge uproar and they didnt know what to do.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



trekster said:


> I haven't watched Raw in a good while and only caught the end of tonights show. Why did the WWE wanted to leave?


The crowd destroyed it tonight better than last years crowd (watch it and find out)


----------



## donkshow (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



ElTerrible said:


> No doubt and the Countout ending was an FU to the crowd. No way that show was supposed to end in a count out, but they didn´t want to make Cena suffer more.


I agree. No chance a count out was originally planned.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*



Artisan44 said:


> One's I remember:
> 
> We are awesome.
> RVD
> ...


JBL, Feed Me More during the opening segment, We Want Taker and Randy Savage(I think)


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

JBL
ONE MORE CHAIR
da da! da da dadaaa dadadadada etc. etc. etc.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> That ending was pretty fucking quick, don't you think? I'm sure the majority watching tonight LOVED that crowd, but I'm almost certain the suits backstage didn't...
> 
> Could they have made it more obvious that they wanted to get the fuck out of there by the end of the show?


lol WWE wanted no part of that crowd

they just wanted to end it quick


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

ol'e *El Generico*
JBL
Thank You Big Show


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



trekster said:


> I haven't watched Raw in a good while and only caught the end of tonights show. Why did the WWE wanted to leave?


You'll have to watch all 3 hours to understand.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

People who are typing 'Oh you can bet Vince wanted to leave ASAP', 'Oh you can bet they wanted to get out of their ASAP', I don't think I have the words to properly describe them nicely. Very stupid, anyway. I'm sure they were having fun. The crowd only openly shat on one match. The rest of it, just having fun without being smarky. They work their lives off to have a rowdy crowd.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



ElTerrible said:


> No doubt and the Countout ending was an FU to the crowd. No way that show was supposed to end in a count out, but they didn´t want to make Cena suffer more.


Definitely. I don't think Big Show's interference was planned either, the crowd buried that match into the fucking ground and they needed a way to just end it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

JBL
Lawler
RVD
ECW
Boring
One More Chair
Thank You Big Show
Yes
Humming Fandango's theme
Michael Cole
Feed Me More
Bullshit
Same old shit
USA 
Ole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



sesshomaru said:


> Nah, they probably don't care about it as a one-off (but they still held back HHH), but if that became a trend, they would hate it fast.


The OP said they hated it "tonight" because the finish was quick, though. That's different. If Fandango fails to get over, they'll milk the theme song thing.

WWE also played Austins theme music during a commercial to troll the crowd back. I think they (WWE) were having some fun, for once.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

...and now they are honking the theme in the parking lot, absolut brilliant.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Does it matter how good the crowd was tonight? Will it make the product better long term? You guys buy into this shit way to easily. Every year we may get 1 to 2 decent Raw shows a year and that is suppose to be some major accomplishment? Like I said million times already this is why the product will never get better. You guys take the crap Vince gives you and you ram it down your throat. This Raw will not have a lasting impact and Henry and Ryback will not look good in their feud with Cena. It will be typical monster heel vs Cena and we all know how that will turn out.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

Arda Ocal ‏@arda_ocal 1h
Full list of crowd chants: Chioda, Ole, RVD, Big Show, JBL, Jerry, Cole, Justin Roberts, CM Punk, Y2J, Austin, XPac, ECW, Savage, HBK. #RAW

And that was just for the Sheamus/Orton match alone.

GOAT crowd.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

Add:

Same old shit
Fandango tune
HBK
Ole Ole Ole
JBL


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

that fandango thing is going to catch on in different arenas now this crowd set presidence for other crowds to match up on


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

Don't forget "We Want Colter".


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE should've paid that crowd. They put in work tonight.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

We want Ziggler!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



trekster said:


> I haven't watched Raw in a good while and only caught the end of tonights show. Why did the WWE wanted to leave?


Because the crowd turned everything upside down. Cheered Ziggler, buried ADR, celebrated Fandango and Big Show, killed Sheamus and Orton, hailed Randy Savage and Michael Cole and Mexican waved themselves into a Sexual Chocolate frenzy.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheJack said:


> ...and now they are honking the theme in the parking lot, absolut brilliant.


OMG that is freaking hilarious! We need a Fandango smiley!!!!


----------



## ASAPRocky (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

GUYS WATCH https://t.co/a7uqasJPQS

Fans humming after the show


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

It did seem rushed. They cleared off the announcer table for what again during the main event?

unk2

Pretty sure someone was supposed to go through it but Vince was yelling in someone's ear to, "FINISH IT, DAMN IT!".


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

You fucked up during Miz vs Barrett.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

Wade Barrett's Barmy Army
"You fucked up" to Miz


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

MoneyInc said:


> why aren't you arguing with the other thousands and thousands of fans having the time of their life tonight.
> 
> As I said. Ted Debiase Jr. said they love crowds like this. And they do. You don't. You are in the very small minority. LEGENDARY NIGHT. Me reaching? Because I'm agreeing with the 16 000 that made this show epic? Ok.


What's this mean? You have no better argument than the perception that yours is more popular? Get the fuck outta here. That's what led to the whole shit quality of the overall product(hopefully this night is a turn around). Nicki Minaj has sold more records than Devin Townsend ever will. I guess that makes her better.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*



ASAPRocky said:


> GUYS WATCH https://t.co/a7uqasJPQS
> 
> Fans humming after the show


:lmao that is fucking hysterical :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dolph's entrance! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCGr_WOgR24 

WOW!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

As I had posted in the RAW thread, Vince's reaction backstage to the crowd


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

There's been rumors of a Ryback v Cena program for about a month now.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

It only happens once a year, I doubt they were in a rush


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> The OP said they hated it "tonight" because the finish was quick, though. That's different. If Fandango fails to get over, they'll milk the theme song thing.
> 
> WWE also played Austins theme music during a commercial to troll the crowd back. I think they (WWE) were having some fun, for once.


Yeah the wrestlers, the announcers and the rest of the crew. The suits not so much.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*



LegendSeeker said:


> *ol'e *El Generico*
> *JBL
> Thank You Big Show



You silly Americans,its a footy chant.Had nothing to do with El Generico.:lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

Well Ted Dibiase Jr. said they love crowds like this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



ElTerrible said:


> Yeah the wrestlers, the announcers and the rest of the crew. The suits not so much.


If the suits didn't want the Fandango music to play at the end, Vince wouldn't have allowed it. Same for the Austin troll job. I'm sure at first they were like, "WTF?" But after awhile, I think they just went with the flow. It's better than the usual DEAD ass crowd. It would be especially bad to have a dead crowd the night after WM. This was better than that, even in the suits eyes, IMO.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



PacoAwesome said:


> Well Ted Dibiase Jr. said they love crowds like this.


And Lance Storm said he "felt bad for Sheamus & Randy Orton because the crowd went into business for themselves."

Of course, Lance Storm is an uncharismatic fucking jobber & no one gives two shits about his opinion. :lol If Sheamus & Orton weren't boring as fuck, that wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

crowd was obnoxious, I'm sure that's why CM Punk didn't bother showing up


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

Can't blame them for that. That crowd was something awful.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

I love when they start to hum the Fandango theme...

Tarara rara.. tararará! LOL FUCKING EPIC!


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

That Ryback heel turn was definitely planned. Unfortunately because they booked it in front of 80% smart fans AND on Cena they've made him a more popular babyface.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



RKO 4life said:


> Can't blame them for that. That crowd was something awful.


What show were you watching?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, this was the greatest crowd ever!


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> Dolph's entrance!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCGr_WOgR24
> 
> WOW!




biggest pop I've heard since rock winning @ WM 28


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*



Artisan44 said:


> One's I remember:
> 
> RVD
> Jerry
> ...



Bold ones i remember added.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



RKO 4life said:


> Can't blame them for that. That crowd was something awful.


The crowd made the show..


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

BikerTaker said:


> EPIC... the crowd stole the show how I wish we have crowds like this every week... the product would look a million times better than it actually is...


That's one of reasons attitude era was better than it was. It was already great, but the crowds made it so much better.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

xdoomsayerx said:


> biggest pop I've heard since rock winning @ WM 28


Jericho at the Rumble was close.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



JigsawKrueger said:


> That Ryback heel turn was definitely planned. Unfortunately because they booked it in front of 80% smart fans AND on Cena they've made him a more popular babyface.


So true, they should have saved that until next week. After they found out how the crowd was acting they should have just kept tonight as a fun night and just got back to storylines next week.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

That crowd should be in the hall of fame.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*



UltimateOppitunist said:


> You silly Americans,its a footy chant.Had nothing to do with El Generico.:lol


lol exactly. Imagine if this was in montreal, people would be chanting that alone for 3hrs(like they do at Habs games lol)



Artisan44 said:


> Watch out Randy


I hope that's what they chanted, cause I thought they were chanting "Fire" instead of "watch out", I was getting mad when hearing it lol, cause crowd would be stupid if that was their chant


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*



dxbender said:


> lol exactly. Imagine if this was in montreal, people would be chanting that alone for 3hrs(like they do at Habs games lol)
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's what they chanted, cause I thought they were chanting "Fire" instead of "watch out", I was getting mad when hearing it lol, cause crowd would be stupid if that was their chant


Fire Randy would be a much better chant.


----------



## Kobedango (Apr 9, 2013)

Awesome crowd, I was going to boycott the entire show but I heard how crazy the crowd was and had to watch them since this is a rare crowd.

The best and most original chant of the night was them humming Fandango's theme that's some new shit and they were on beat with it too. Fandango's theme is the best in the company right now.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



wkdsoul said:


> The crowd made the show..


I don't know if that's a positive thing. I never watched a show to see the crowd.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

WEED the people


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Any1 trying to shit on this crowd needs to log the fuck off . If you couldn`t enjoy that theres something wrong with you.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Duh duh....duh duh duh duh duh duh duh....duh duh duh duh duh duh duh...


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

Well of course they wanted to get the hell out of there. Crowd gave no fucks and belittled nearly everything. Not exactly what they want

Fun crowd to watch nonetheless


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



GillbergReturns said:


> I don't know if that's a positive thing. I never watched a show to see the crowd.


Me neither until tonight.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

/Never Forget


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

Stand by what I said. They never gave anyone respect while they were wrestling, chanting shit that didn't even make sense during matches, and cheering the heels like that is not good. It was like they wanted the spot light, I hate every time they do a show after WM because of the outsider crowds they get.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

i cant believe this crowd chanted x-pac lol

but it was cool to hearrandy savage's name chanted

see the difference between a crowd nearly full with adults and one with a load of familys and kids


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Haven't heard a crowd so raucious and insane in a long time. This RAW is one to remember. And I don't get why people are saying this crowd is attitude-eaque. This didn't feel attitude era at all.

It felt like a party, and everyone was having a good time. I almost hurt my stomach laughing.

Fandango's theme is infectious!


----------



## Kobedango (Apr 9, 2013)

jerichosjacket said:


> Any1 trying to shit on this crowd needs to log the fuck off . If you couldn`t enjoy that theres something wrong with you.


Yeah seriously this was a real crowd right here, thank you Brits for providing the energy.


----------



## Italiannyc (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Well of course they wanted to get the hell out of there. Crowd gave no fucks and belittled nearly everything. Not exactly what they want
> 
> Fun crowd to watch nonetheless


Well smart crowds care about people who deserve to be shown. They did not care about Orton or Sheamus because most smart fans could care less about them. Sheamus is annoying as all hell and Orton should be a heel. They both do the same thing every match.

If they put D bryan vs Punk out there. They would have went insane


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

That was a great crowd that was entertaining themselves and mocking the crappy product. They did GREAT tonight. They had fun, got their moneys worth and proved their collective point.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



trekster said:


> I haven't watched Raw in a good while and only caught the end of tonights show. Why did the WWE wanted to leave?


Well the crowd was crazy look this is after the show is over

http://vine.co/v/btWLDKPHT6a#


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I wish every week was post 'Mania RAW. I can't get over the crowd. SO GOOD.


----------



## ZR1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you crowd for helping that show be even more awesome!


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Every Midcarder and Jobber will now try to think about the next big chant for next years Raw after Mania.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Fandango's Theme was the best part. Imagine if that shit catches on :lmao


If it does, WWE will just have Fandango tell the crowd NOT to do it and faces will start mocking him about it. Instead of it becoming a sign of respect from the fans, it will just become obnoxious and over done like the YES chants. I was in Miami for that raw last year, and we were on fire just like NJ. Then what happened? Everyone on the roster it seemed started using it. It became diluted.

Same thing here. When it's organic, like us chanting YES from the across the streets at each other all WM28 weekend, and D-Bry chuckling when I asked him to sign his autograph as a big ass YES!!! for me (which he did, and this pre-dated that Raw), it's great. It's "ours". When WWE gets a hold of it, dear God, help us all.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

Next year they should have the post RAW WrestleMania far, far away from those sicko fans and lamers. Alabama or Oklahoma or something. Somewhere nice and decent


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

One of the best crowds in PG era.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Has everyone forgotten last years post mania show? The Crowd was just as hot and possibly hotter than tonight's. I hope crowds will be great for the rest of the year but I think we all know they won't.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



Banjo said:


> Next year they should have the post RAW WrestleMania far, far away from those sicko fans and lamers. Alabama or Oklahoma or something. Somewhere nice and decent



How? Post-Mania crowds have absolutely nothing to do with the location


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm disappointed that Punk wasn't part of it - that was the only thing missing from the show. On a side note, Orton looked a bit pissed off.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

It's great to see fans having fun and enjoying themselves.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Last year it was Bryan, this year it's FAAANDAAANGOOO.. The post Mania RAW crowds are better than the WWE at creating new stars.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

^ it has EVERYTHING to do with the location. those freaks come overseas to the site of WrestleMania (which will be New Orleans next year). and the RAW is usually in the same city or very close by.


----------



## Dman3:16 (Jul 21, 2012)

Take that wwe creative! How you like that vince! Great raw, revenge is sweet! Its so funny that the few people who didn't like this raw loved and praised the shitfest that was wrestlemania. "see you at raw" was what they said with their lol's. Now look who gets to lol while they piss and moan about how this crowd was so smarky, when this was one of the hottest crowds in years. So with that being said and last but definitely not least, EAT THAT SHIT UP SUPPORTERS OF BORING/PREDICTABLE/MEDIOCRE WWE PROGRAMMING! Damn that felt good to say after last night, WE get the last laugh fellow fans who are sick and tired of the same ole shit! Hope you all recorded this show, enjoy!


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank god this is just a one night thing. Everything goes back to normal next week, and those fucking morons will be forgotten. 

In the end, WWE always wins.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I want to shake the hands of each and every fan who attended RAW tonight cause they made it the most fun I have had watching WWE in a LONGGGGGGG time.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

God now I have to endure people comparing Fandango to Bryan.

Thanks New Jersey


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

It's a little sobering to think that Mania fever is gonna wear off and the crowd might suck next week. But we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. Crowds like this make wrestling better, without question. Wrestling is supposed to be fun before anything else and it's infectious when people are enjoying themselves instead of silently sitting on their hands.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

it's all a part of the WM weekend, don't watch the post-mania RAWs in future


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



Banjo said:


> ^ it has EVERYTHING to do with the location. those freaks come overseas to the site of WrestleMania (which will be New Orleans next year). and the RAW is usually in the same city or very close by.


And Raw is thousands of times more enjoyable because of it... seriously, that crowd just showed why smark crowds trounce casual crowds. Guess some people just can't stand it when smarks actually prove they can actually be good for the product.


----------



## MrsFoley'sBabyBoy (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

When Ziggler's music hit, 16,000 fans and one Texan marked the fuck out...loved every second of the crowd and if you didn't, I bet you would complain about a free buffet!! 

Side note, best Raw crowd of the year on the same night as the best college basketball crowd/game of the year...Coincidence? I think not!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They chanted Fandango's theme! How fucking often does a crowd do that?! I swear, the last time I heard something like that, was at ECW ONS '05 when the fans started singing along to Enter Sandman.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



Cheg said:


> Did Ryback go a little off-script? Cole and JBL went silent after Ryback gave Cena t*he Bras d'honneur.*


Huh?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

It was the night after a very long Mania weekend. Everyone is probably exhausted and didn't expect this crowd at all.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They chanted Fandango's theme! How fucking often does a crowd do that?! I swear, the last time I heard something like that, was at ECW ONS '05 when the fans started singing along to Enter Sandman.


Not only during the show, but after, and in the parking lot and with their cars! :lol


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Itami said:


> /Never Forget


:


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Duuuhhhhh DUH....duh duh duh duh duh duh duh lmaoooooo my goodness Im still laughin at that


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

God, I love these post-Wrestlemania crowds.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> It's a little sobering to think that Mania fever is gonna wear off and the crowd might suck next week. But we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. Crowds like this make wrestling better, without question. Wrestling is supposed to be fun before anything else and it's infectious when people are enjoying themselves instead of silently sitting on their hands.


I agree. Even though they could be obnoxious it's better to see people into the show and enjoying themselves instead of sitting on their hands and texting on their cell-phones.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



Kabraxal said:


> And Raw is thousands of times more enjoyable because of it... seriously, that crowd just showed why smark crowds trounce casual crowds. Guess some people just can't stand it when smarks actually prove they can actually be good for the product.


I'm not sure if ratings will back you up on this. There's an elements to these crowds that make wrestling seem stupid. Pushes them further and further into the fringe.

The what chants, obnoxious yes and no's nobody ever watches wrestling for the crowd. Listening to people chant Fandango's music mid match is mildly amusing but I'm not sure I'd want a gimmick based around that crap.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's partly due to the overseas audience. They know how to get good chants going.


----------



## fathergll (Jan 29, 2012)

Soupman Prime said:


> Has everyone forgotten last years post mania show? The Crowd was just as hot and possibly hotter than tonight's. I hope crowds will be great for the rest of the year but I think we all know they won't.




It is funny people forget about last year. I think this crowd had me laughing more...the Fandango theme was just too brillant.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Plan ahead for your tickets to the Raw after Mania 30 folks. Its evident after what we've seen the last two years that this is the show to get hyped for. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The crowd even made their own hand motion to go with Fandangoos theme lmao.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

dxbender said:


> lol


could this maybe become a new dance craze?


if wwe crowds was as crazy and as fun as this all the time it would bring in so many new people to wrestling


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



GillbergReturns said:


> I'm not sure if ratings will back you up on this. There's an elements to these crowds that make wrestling seem stupid.
> 
> The what chants, obnoxious yes and no's nobody ever watches wrestling for the crowd. Listening to people chant Fandango's music mid match is mildly amusing but I'm not sure I'd want a gimmick based around that crap.


It is fun. It gets people involved, and as shown... when there is something worth watching they pay attention. If it is shit.. well, you know it will be shit because they'll let you know in many ways.

And really, ratings go down with the casuals owning most crowds so who gives a fuck at this point?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Warrior said:


> The crowd even made their own hand motion to go with Fandangoos theme lmao.


:lol, I noticed that, too. Amazing.


----------



## AttichudeGal (Apr 8, 2013)

Striketeam said:


> Plan ahead for your tickets to the Raw after Mania 30 folks. Its evident after what we've seen the last two years that this is the show to get hyped for. Hope to see you all there.


April 7th, 2014, I am at RAW!!! Not only are they honking their horns to fandango, they are singing it on the NJ transit and at diners! Proud of my tri-state area!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Striketeam said:


> Plan ahead for your tickets to the Raw after Mania 30 folks. Its evident after what we've seen the last two years that this is the show to get hyped for. Hope to see you all there.


This. Why should we pay all that money to go to Mania when, over the past two years, the real show to look forward to has been the Raw after Mania?


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

The crowd was filled with adults - many die hard fans who were European and 'smart'. They were combined with NY/NJ fans who are smarkish and knowledgable. You will not get that combination again.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I can't believe Fandango got so over like that lol


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Just got home from RAW. Best crowd ever and the most fun I've had at any live event! And I've been to the Nassau Colosseum on Long Island for Smackdown!, Madison Square Garden for Survivor Series 2011 and the Hall of Fame, Barclay's for Tables, Ladders, and Chairs, and Metlife for Wrestlemania. The only one that comes close is MSG @ SS11 for The Rock. *Dances to Fandango's music*


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



Kabraxal said:


> It is fun. It gets people involved, and as shown... when there is something worth watching they pay attention. If it is shit.. well, you know it will be shit because they'll let you know in many ways.
> 
> And really, ratings go down with the casuals owning most crowds so who gives a fuck at this point?


I tend to disagree. I don't think the fans make the atmosphere fun. You want the wrestler's controlling the audience making the atmosphere fun. Nobody has ever watched wrestling for the audience.

WWE has been force feeding the fans for a decade and this is the result. I don't think it's better business like you implied.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


>


Bahahahaha. That is great. Smarky crowd and it's always good that the post-Mania Raw almost always has them. That's fantastic.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Slam_It said:


> Just got home from RAW. Best crowd ever and the most fun I've had at any live event! And I've been to the Nassau Colosseum on Long Island for Smackdown!, Madison Square Garden for Survivor Series 2011 and the Hall of Fame, Barclay's for Tables, Ladders, and Chairs, and Metlife for Wrestlemania. The only one that comes close is MSG @ SS11 for The Rock. *Dances to Fandango's music*


You guys rocked


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

JigsawKrueger said:


> The crowd was filled with adults - many die hard fans who were European and 'smart'. They were combined with NY/NJ fans who are smarkish and knowledgable. You will not get that combination again.


Don't wanna sound biased, but if WWE has WM in Canada,we could expect similar stuff. Canadian crowds are already crazy, so imagine getting like the 20,000 craziest fans(mainly from canada, but also some from usa,europe and other places) all in one arena for night after WM.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



GillbergReturns said:


> I tend to disagree. I don't think the fans make the atmosphere fun. You want the wrestler's controlling the audience making the atmosphere fun. Nobody has ever watched wrestling for the audience.
> 
> WWE has been force feeding the fans for a decade and this is the result. I don't think it's better business like you implied.


It will teach these guys how to get better and get the reactions they want. The WWE needs to start listening to the fans though. They lost it for Ziggler and Ryback... two guys that really have little in common. WWE needs to stop trying to control the audience, and start catering to them and working on how to maximise their energy to work with the show.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

For anyone wondering what the Ole! chants meant: 






Guy hasn't even debuted in developmental and is getting chants. lol


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

That crowd was having fun with anything heading to the ring. That is how every crowd should try to be when they are bored.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

I've been to tons of WWE events, including PPVs 

I've never seen to many adults there, not many kids...

What an amazing crowd..


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

I don't know why they'd hate the crowd, if I was looking to sell tickets to an event, this would be the sort of crowd I'd show off to prospective customers. They all looked like they had a hell of a time. 

Yeah, they shit on one match, but it was a match with 2 people that the audience had no reason to care about fighting for a reason that no one cared about. 

They booed ADR, he was facing Ziggler and crowds always cheer Ziggler, besides other than Ricardo's intro no one cares about ADR. Ziggler's pop was worthy of any maineventer, people stood up.

The Cena stuff was to be expected.

Fandango got a better reaction that "you can't wrestle" and I'm pretty sure everyone watching will remember Fandango now

Ryback looked like a maineventer, they shouldn't turn him heel just have him hunt the title down. Look how over he was and you know the next crowd will follow the trend in Ryback's case but WWE will probably turn him heel and wonder what went wrong when the crowd is dead again.

This crowd is definitely what crowds should try to be like.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

TheDeadMan86 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

If every crowd was like us tonight, WWE would be 15x better


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

If the Fandango dance catches, he'll be as over as Danielson. I hope it does. I love Curtis.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



Hawksea said:


> Or because they are not boring people. Once they get away from the neckbearded virgin crowds, Ziggs will go back to having cricket reactions like he usually does.


Calls the fans neckbearded virgins

Join Date: Oct 2012
Posts: 964

on a wrestling forum..

clown


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



squeelbitch said:


> i cant believe this crowd chanted x-pac lol
> 
> but it was cool to hearrandy savage's name chanted
> 
> see the difference between a crowd nearly full with adults and one with a load of familys and kids


The kids only care about the names, as do the casuals. The parents don't really give a shit. The adults aren't really interested in being force fed who they are meant to like. Creates a boring atmosphere.


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

I just watched it on wwe.com, best fan reaction to somebody winning a World Heavyweight Championship in a while.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Soupman Prime said:


> Has everyone forgotten last years post mania show? The Crowd was just as hot and possibly hotter than tonight's. I hope crowds will be great for the rest of the year but I think we all know they won't.


Nah, last year's Miami crowd and this years North Jersey crowd made the past two post mania raws amazing. Miami's crowd was crazy last year too! Wrestling fans won't forget these two post mania raws!


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Well of course they wanted to get the hell out of there. Crowd gave no fucks and belittled nearly everything. Not exactly what they want
> 
> Fun crowd to watch nonetheless


The crowd belittled and gave no fucks because that is exactly how a portion of this company operates. Barrett/Ziggler both deserve to be bigger than what they are, but instead Cena/Orton/Sheamus have been pushed in the limelight way more. Barrett got cheered like crazy and the roof came off the place for Ziggler. A wrestling program should be run organically. That is why the crowd started doing whatever they wanted with Sheamus/Orton. 

Also, I pray that future crowds start doing the Fandango theme during his entrance as a way of mocking him. He desperately needs that.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

I think if this can catch on, on all their shows...the fans would force them into better product to be honest.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ice cream man started dancing in the aisle as the crowd chanted his name.

GOAT CROWD.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

Without Brock/Rock and a "disrespectful" crowd making sure that we didn't see the superb 20 minute segment of Trips sucking his own dick with his nose,
WWE was scrambling like a headless chicken to make it to 185 minutes and change and get the fuck out. Didn't even have a dark match.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

That crowd put turned Fandango from a nobody into a big name in one night.



SPCDRI said:


> Without Brock/Rock and a "disrespectful" crowd making sure that we didn't see the superb 20 minute segment of Trips sucking his own dick with his nose,
> WWE was scrambling like a headless chicken to make it to 180 and change and get the fuck out. Didn't even have a dark match.


Yup, this illustrates that the suits didn't like the crowd. Instead of giving them their money's worth, they ended the main event with a countout and didn't do a dark match. AKA, a punishment for them not cheering faces/booing heels.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Striketeam said:


> For anyone wondering what the Ole! chants meant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ole is a soccer chant, but I can see Ole Ole being over for him.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Ha, that crowd was fantastic.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Striketeam said:


> For anyone wondering what the Ole! chants meant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isn't that chant like...mad famous?? i've heard it at many parties/sporting events before


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Prayer Police said:


> It's partly due to the overseas audience. They know how to get good chants going.


Yep. I'm pretty sure a fair amount of that was started by the (probably a little drunk) group of English blokes in the middle section.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

HOLY SHIT THAT ZIGGLER POP

The crowd even chanted "BULLSHIT" at the Dwayne injury thing :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

mblonde09 said:


> Yep. I'm pretty sure a fair amount of that was started by the (probably a little drunk) group of English blokes in the middle section.


And bless their sweet faces for doing it!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Striketeam said:


> For anyone wondering what the Ole! chants meant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(^You know you're addicted to wrestling when....) lol
That's not where those chants came from. It's used all over for diff things(Europe its used for football matches and stuff, in Canada, it's used in hockey)


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Ice cream man started dancing in the aisle as the crowd chanted his name.
> 
> GOAT CROWD.


This crowd could have chanted Obama and still be a great show :lol


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Let's see how next week's crowd is. Then the following Raw and Smackdown tapings will be vying with the Post Mania crowd. The British Crowds put anywhere else to shame for TV tapings.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

MoneyInc said:


> HOW ABOUT THE SHOW STEALER?!?!??!?!
> 
> This Smark crowd has been spot on and if you disagree with anything they have done so far, YOU HAVE BAD TASTE. They went bananas for Ziggler just like ALL OF US having been calling for. You people who have been saying "i just don't see it in ziggler" JUST SAAW IT. Ziggler is a fucking natural. This show has been AMAZING. Obviously all thanks to the crowd but it doesn't matter. This shit is beyond HOT and THE SHIELD is going to BLOW THE ROOF OFF THE PLACE
> 
> ...


I have horrible taste then. Ziggler sucks.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



GillbergReturns said:


> I tend to disagree. I don't think the fans make the atmosphere fun. You want the wrestler's controlling the audience making the atmosphere fun. Nobody has ever watched wrestling for the audience.
> 
> WWE has been force feeding the fans for a decade and this is the result. I don't think it's better business like you implied.


Yeah, the crowd should not be force fed anything, give the crowd what you have and if they buy into to it, keep it going. If they don't, then change it up.

The wrestler should be able to read the crowd and play to them, Cena was doing that. The problem with being force fed anything is that the wrestler's are left following some script when the crowd is clearly going the other way or not into it at all. 

If the crowd is talking to you, why not talk back? "Nope, got to ignore the freebie their giving me and keep to the script, make them feel their participation is not important"


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> I have horrible taste then. Ziggler sucks.


You idiot, messing with me.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

To quote the great CM Punk (in references to smarks): "Fuck you."


----------



## FandangoTheGoat (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

I enjoyed what Cena did tonight by doing the fandango dance. I wished more wrestlers would pander to the crowd like that.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Y'all don't know what the Ole' chants are??? Y'all haven't seen The Replacements with Nigel Gruff??????


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Thank god this is just a one night thing. Everything goes back to normal next week, and those fucking morons will be forgotten.
> 
> In the end, WWE always wins.


So you want Raw to be the normal boring Raw where the crowd is a bunch kids and old people who cheer for Cena's entrance and then sit on their asses and stay silent for the rest of the three hours? Fuck that, I'll take a fun "smarky" crowd over that boring graveyard shit any day of the week.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



Dan Rodmon said:


> I think if this can catch on, on all their shows...the fans would force them into better product to be honest.


Very true. You wanted the crowd to take a stand and these guys did. Probably 80% of these fans sat through an average uneventful Mania and a stale first hour of Raw with another Cena promo and they had enough. They said F*** creative we are going to have a good time and cheer talent/effort.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

Say what you will about Cena, but he is absolutely golden when he gets a hot crowd. His "heel turn" was incredible.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



SPCDRI said:


> Without Brock/Rock *and a "disrespectful" crowd making sure that we didn't see the superb 20 minute segment of Trips sucking his own dick with his nose*,
> WWE was scrambling like a headless chicken to make it to 180 and change and get the fuck out. Didn't even have a dark match.


:lmao


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



FandangoTheGoat said:


> I enjoyed what Cena did tonight by doing the fandango dance. I wished more wrestlers would pander to the crowd like that.


Cena actually played along pretty well. I also think he gets a kick out of these things. He probably goes on the internet just to read how he pissed them off again. He probably jerks off to his paychecks and wrestlingforum.com.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

JigsawKrueger said:


> The crowd was filled with adults that haven't grown up yet. hardcore fans who were European and "stupid as fuck". They were combined with NY/NJ fans who are also smarkish and don't know any better. You will not get that combination again.


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I WAS PART OF THIS HISTORIC CROWD.


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



GillbergReturns said:


> I tend to disagree. I don't think the fans make the atmosphere fun. You want the wrestler's controlling the audience making the atmosphere fun. Nobody has ever watched wrestling for the audience.


the wrestler's should be controlling the audience yes , but when the wrestler cant get heat as a heel or loved as a face , they need to change. wwe cant have cena a face thats getting booed out every arena for the past 6 years and turn around and complain when a crowd goes against them.

at wrestlemania 14 bret hart turned heel and stone cold turned face for this very reson, they were loseing control of the croweds reactions becuse people were going nuts for austin 3:16 , and were sick of whiney baby face nice champions like bret hart.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

TheDeadMan86 said:


>


tonight.. a star was born :

FAN DANG GOOOOO!!

da dum, da da da dum dadada dum ..


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dark Kent said:


> Y'all don't know what the Ole' chants are??? Y'all haven't seen The Replacements with Nigel Gruff??????


I thought they were doing it to shout out El Generico (I know he didn't start the chant, but you know, WRESTLING fans and whatnot)


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

IWC/non casual crowd is best crowd...i laugh when they chant Bullshit right after Booker T rock got an injury. they should have chant chris beniot.

Ole is famous football or what you call it in use is Soccer chant not El Generico or anyone...


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



Ryu Hayabusa said:


> The whole night seemed like it was thrown together


That's because it was. They had stuff planned out with the Rock, but since he went home they had to completely re-write the show.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

apokalypse said:


> IWC/non casual crowd is best crowd...i laugh when they chant Bullshit right after Booker T rock got an injury. they should have chant chris beniot.
> 
> Ole is famous football or what you call it in use is Soccer chant not El Generico or anyone...


We actually chanted Chris Benoit.


----------



## NeedCoolerName (Feb 21, 2013)

As someone who was there I can tell you guys that Randy is the reason the chanting got out of hand, when he looked up at the crowd during the Ole chant, everyone noticed they just got the attention of the wrestlers.

Best moments
#1 WITHOUT A DOUBT! Was when we were chanting for the Ice Cream Man and he began to dance on the stairs.
(The rest in no order)
Ziggler Cashing and Winning was fucking incredible, everyone knew it was happening when they annoucned the handicap match and we all wanted it.
Fandangos song is stuck in my head now and will be for weeks, especially since me and the other 3 WWE fans on the 1 train did it tothe confusion of the others on the train.
When Kane came out the crowd went nuts, and they did a nice pose on the ramp that got a bigger reaction
Sexual Chocholate 
X-Pac 
The Wave
RVD
Randy Savage
(There were some Benoit chants, but I found that over the line, and a guy on the train told me that some people began chanting David Fleihr in his section)
Cotton Candy
JBL
Mike Chioda
Bullshit for the rock no-showing
My section was changint Knucklehead when Big Show came out
One More Chair

And there are others

Then at the end, after Raw went off John Cena actually got up, and said "Really? Fandangos theme song?" embraced the Fandango chants and got the crowd on his side. Thanked the fans for making Zigglers night special. It shocked me, he said the crowd was great and we have now entered the "peoples era" where the fans make the stars and then said usually they end the show with someones music but tonoght it should end with out music, so we sang the Fandango theme. He actually had the crowd on his side at the end of that. It was a great night, I'll never forget.


----------



## JaradDrakeley (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



Taker2theMoon said:


> That's because it was. They had stuff planned out with the Rock, but since he went home they had to completely re-write the show.


If that's what it's like when they throw a show together, they should try it more often... then get this crowd because they where truly amazing, actually rewatched the last hour and a half of RAW just for the crowd.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

My post from other thread.. Rock and hunter were hurt.



Defei said:


> He may have gotten booed, who knows!?
> 
> 
> In any case, both the Rock and HHH were hurt in their Mania matches. Thats why they didn't appear. Rock tweeted about his injury and HHH posted a pic of his injured wrist and arm. I think both are scheduled for next week's smackdown.
> ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao that people are bitching about the crowd. "CAN'T WAIT UNTIL THE CROWD GOES BACK TO THE GRAVEYARD NEXT WEEK! WOOHOO!" Fucking dolts.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

only people who actually profitted from the bizarre crowd were Fandango & Ryback.

Whole crowd was behind Fandango - even after Ziggler's amazing cash-in.


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

It was mostly an adult crowd, probably a one night thing, still coolest thing I've seen in Raw


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

ice cream man
pretzel guy
cotton candy
we want X Pac ( He was in a suite just behind where we were sat, and he kept coming out and saluting the crowd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



ElTerrible said:


> Cena actually played along pretty well. I also think he gets a kick out of these things. He probably goes on the internet just to read how he pissed them off again. *He probably jerks off to his paychecks and wrestlingforum.com.*


LMAO at the last part, but i wouldnt be shocked he did that :shock :argh:


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



Defei said:


> My post from other thread.. Rock and hunter were hurt.


You bought into it too easily, then. Anyone can tweet that they're injured and show a picture of their wrist wrapped up. They're just trying to cover Rock's ass and they're doing a terrible job.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



Coffey said:


> And Lance Storm said he "felt bad for Sheamus & Randy Orton because the crowd went into business for themselves."
> 
> Of course, Lance Storm is an uncharismatic fucking jobber & no one gives two shits about his opinion. :lol If Sheamus & Orton weren't boring as fuck, that wouldn't have happened.


:lol Lance Storm

Anytime he starts rambling someone just needs to hit him with the Austin "boring" segment, where Austin shat all over is face and then made him eat it.



joeycalz said:


> Also, I pray that future crowds start doing the Fandango theme during his entrance as a way of mocking him. He desperately needs that.


I would argue that it wasn't mocking.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Every Single Chant From Tonight?*

some of the chants were good.

but 'we're awesome?' sorry. one thing is to enjoy yourself and another thing is being a attention whore.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



trekster said:


> I haven't watched Raw in a good while and only caught the end of tonights show. Why did the WWE wanted to leave?


A Mike Chioda chant broke out during the Orton and Sheamus match just to name one


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*

BEST crowd ever.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

squeelbitch said:


> *could this maybe become a new dance craze?*
> 
> 
> if wwe crowds was as crazy and as fun as this all the time it would bring in so many new people to wrestling


Isn't that Emmas NXT dance?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

people that disliked the crowd are the same people that were bored of punks reign, hated the rocks reign, and were angry that cena won.

they are just miserable idiots


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



Taker2theMoon said:


> You bought into it too easily, then. Anyone can tweet that they're injured and show a picture of their wrist wrapped up. They're just trying to cover Rock's ass and they're doing a terrible job.


I don't think so. I tend to believe those are legit injuries. But whatever, what's the big deal anyway? even if the Rock was kept off Raw because they thought Crowd would boo, wouldn't that be a smart decision? Isn't it wise to protect the big stars anyway? IWC would always find some conspiracy crap when it comes to WWE management, even when its not there. So I'm not surprised.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The new jersey crowd has ruined everything with their sheep like hollow behavior. Fandango is Vince's pet project. He's everything we should cheer against. Vince's pet project does not need anymore encouragement. You will literally pay for this once we have to watch this hack attempt to wrestle and pin another better talent.

The true smark roots for the underdog, the man who never has the backing of the establishment and is purposefully held down. We watch wrestling to see our anti Heros break through the ceiling on their own accord. Stop encourage Vince by cheering his pet project. You're only reinforcing the Yankees!

Wake up call IWC 2013.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

^ technically Fundagoo is a heel but he was cheered so....


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Osize10 said:


> The new jersey crowd has ruined everything with their sheep like hollow behavior. Fandango is Vince's pet project. He's everything we should cheer against. Vince's pet project does not need anymore encouragement. You will literally pay for this once we have to watch this hack attempt to wrestle and pin another better talent.
> 
> The true smark roots for the underdog, the man who never has the backing of the establishment and is purposefully held down. We watch wrestling to see our anti Heros break through the ceiling on their own accord. Stop encourage Vince by cheering his pet project. You're only reinforcing the Yankees!
> 
> Wake up call IWC 2013.


oh yes god forbid a crowd wants to have some fun for once!


----------



## whyalwaysme? (Apr 9, 2013)

hopefully the crowd next week sees what they did this week and make Raw more interesting, and as for Ryback going heel, well it is either a bigger story for Cena or the writers have seriously lost it, the crowd cheered Ryback so my guess is he is just after the title not turning heel, hopefully CM Punk comes in somewhere and takes the title back, and the crowds from know on need to watch the crowd from New Jersey then maybe, just maybe Raw will start to get better as superstars will start to play on it more.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



Hawksea said:


> Or because they are not boring people. Once they get away from the neckbearded virgin crowds, Ziggs will go back to having cricket reactions like he usually does.


How is sitting there staring blankly with nothing to say NOT boring? the crowd tonight was the complete opposite of boring. They need more audiences like this.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Osize10 said:


> The new jersey crowd has ruined everything with their sheep like hollow behavior. Fandango is Vince's pet project. He's everything we should cheer against. Vince's pet project does not need anymore encouragement. You will literally pay for this once we have to watch this hack attempt to wrestle and pin another better talent.
> 
> The true smark roots for the underdog, the man who never has the backing of the establishment and is purposefully held down. We watch wrestling to see our anti Heros break through the ceiling on their own accord. Stop encourage Vince by cheering his pet project. You're only reinforcing the Yankees!
> 
> Wake up call IWC 2013.


So I'm not a true smark? Dang. You make it sound so cool.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE wanted to get the hell out of there...*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> BEST crowd ever.


ya they popped for ziggler's win :HHH2


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That crowd also deserves credit for solving Cole´s and Lawler´s hearing problems. When the crowd chanted their names they could suddenly hear again. It was a miracle.


----------



## regulater2 (Jul 12, 2011)

It was funny when some of them actually chanted Cole's name, then they had to goto break right away, lol.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

That crowd was un-fucking-believable. I'm legit sad about next week, when it's back to the same dull, lifeless crowds full of Mommys and Daddys who bought tickets for the kids "for something to do".

Thank you Jersey for an amazing environment!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

HankHill_85 said:


> That crowd was un-fucking-believable. I'm legit sad about next week, when it's back to the same dull, lifeless crowds full of Mommys and Daddys who bought tickets for the kids "for something to do".
> 
> Thank you Jersey for an amazing environment!


crapping on wrestling matches and chanting 'we are awesome' - truly amazing crowd ever.

the only thing i hope to see next week is fandango theme chant and ryback pop. 

they don't even care about ziggler after the title win. so that says everything about the crowd.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't worry people, it's all downhill from here. :vince


----------



## betfairhornets (Feb 20, 2012)

Also to add to the list of chants during the orton match

Chris Benoit
Ice cream man
Candy floss
Pretzel guy

Was a good crowd but that's what happens night after mania with all the British fans starting chants be back to same boring crowds Again, we made a great crowd guys and that made up for a really bad mania crowd, in England two weeks time that won't be as good as most there will be kids. Great crowd probably best ever, we are the GOAT


----------



## #TGMTEL (Mar 8, 2013)

MoneyInc said:


> HOW ABOUT THE SHOW STEALER?!?!??!?!
> 
> This Smark crowd has been spot on and if you disagree with anything they have done so far, YOU HAVE BAD TASTE. They went bananas for Ziggler just like ALL OF US having been calling for. You people who have been saying "i just don't see it in ziggler" JUST SAAW IT. Ziggler is a fucking natural. This show has been AMAZING. Obviously all thanks to the crowd but it doesn't matter. This shit is beyond HOT and THE SHIELD is going to BLOW THE ROOF OFF THE PLACE
> 
> ...


:lol:lol:lol

WWE fanboys really are the worst.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Fancy them leaving Punk off the show, and thus denying us the chance to see him interact with this crowd. It would've been interesting to see if he'd been able to get them to boo him.


----------



## betfairhornets (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh and people saying about Austin music it was part of a 20th anniversary video not a play by wwe but was classic hearing everyone pop before sitting back down lol


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't get you guys. You see a lively crowd and you call them disrespectful, you see a quiet crowd and they're boring. You can't have it both ways. A lively crowd makes the show better. Regardless on who is the face and who is the heel, a reaction is what wrestlers look for and to have none can really hurt the show.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



NO! said:


> How is sitting there staring blankly with nothing to say NOT boring? the crowd tonight was the complete opposite of boring. They need more audiences like this.


Comments like this are just vomit inducing. It's World Wrestling Entertainment(WWE), not Worldwide Fans Chant(WFC). Nobody (sane) who actually cares about wrestling wanna hear a bunch of idiots chanting shit trying to get themselves over. If your entertainment depends on idiots chanting irrelevant shit all night long, then wrestling isn't for you.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> Fancy them leaving Punk off the show, and thus denying us the chance to see him interact with this crowd. It would've been interesting to see if he'd been able to get them to boo him.


He was taking time off after WM so regardless he wasn't going to be there.


----------



## Diablo18 (Dec 18, 2011)

Does anyone have the video of were they played Austin's theme during break? I bet that reaction was huge


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

Just got home from this show and all I can say is 

Da da...da da da da...da da da da da..da da da da


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Crowd was definitely very European but don't forget both Jersey and NY have great crowds normally. I saw No Way Out live and you could hear the Ziggler chants clear as day by the concession stands. I can understand why some people would be upset but the crowd made this Raw exciting and fun for me. You can read down the twitter feed list of wrestlers and WWE workers all praising the crowd.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

That. Was. Amazing.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

More of the Raw Crowd leaving the arena.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Next weeks crowd will probably be so shit now. Last night was amazing, last years raw after wm was epic, these guys last night were even better. Kudos to all that were there.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

They certainly added to the show.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Davy Jones said:


> They certainly added to the show.


added to the show? they practically were the show. this raw crowd was better than wrestlemania. not the crowd at wrestlemania, but i mean wrestlemania. i haven't had so much fun watching wrestling in many years. it was amazing.

they echoed my feelings about every wrestler and every match exactly.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

While Raw was very entertaining, I'd have to agree with some of the people that this isn't the ideal crowd. An ideal crowd is a crowd that responds to matches or reacts to matches, not crowds that just chant random shit during matches to embarrass the wrestlers who are performing or shit on every face that comes out. A good crowd is a crowd that are chanting the names of the wrestlers in the match. A good crowd is a crowd that respond to moves that happen in the ring. 

With all that being said, this Raw was very entertaining and I laughed my ass off with the fans singing Fandango theme, or as it's called Fandangoing.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol, Ziggler got that reaction just becase this crowd was amazing, even non-over guys like Daniel bryan got huge pops.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

they reacted to matches they were interested in (ziggler)

and revolted against matches they were not (orton/sheamus)

that's what consumers/paying customers do


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

The crowd was fucking awesome! Hope they are like that next week.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Epididymis said:


> While Raw was very entertaining, I'd have to agree with some of the people that this isn't the ideal crowd. An ideal crowd is a crowd that responds to matches or reacts to matches, not crowds that just chant random shit during matches to embarrass the wrestlers who are performing or shit on every face that comes out. A good crowd is a crowd that are chanting the names of the wrestlers in the match. A good crowd is a crowd that respond to moves that happen in the ring.
> 
> With all that being said, this Raw was very entertaining and I laughed my ass off with the fans singing Fandango theme, or as it's called Fandangoing.


i disagree. orton and sheamus deserved to be ignored. they were mailing it in cuz the match wasn't going to have a winner and the crowd tuned out. they couldn't flip the channel like they were watching at home so they started chanting names and doing the wave. if orton and sheamus did their job and entertained then they wouldn't have chanted "thank you big show" when he knocked those two overrated fucks out.

the miz is one of the most horrible faces ever and should never be rooted for. the crowd rooted for barret appropriately. btw, they had the best match of the night by far and outclassed sheamus/orton. how embarrassing for sheamus/orton to be so badly outperformed by the lowly miz and barret. 

del rio is also one of the most horrible faces ever and ziggler can actually wrestle and is a fav of smarks. i like his little faction with aj and big e too. they reacted appropriately to him becoming champ.

this was like an original ECW crowd except in a 16,000 capacity arena. amazing!!


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> Fancy them leaving Punk off the show, and thus denying us the chance to see him interact with this crowd. It would've been interesting to see if he'd been able to get them to boo him.


It could have been the largest pop a heel has ever received to be honest, with that crowd I'm sure they would have gone insane as soon as cult of personality hit.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

People shitting on that crowd are jealous that they weren't part of it.

They were superb and brought out the best in the Wrestlers. If the crowd are having fun then the superstars will too. I didn't even find Cena as hateful as normal.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Superb crowd. Died when they quietly chanted Chris Benoit during Orton/Sheamus.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

Jingoro said:


> i disagree. orton and sheamus deserved to be ignored. they were mailing it in cuz the match wasn't going to have a winner and the crowd tuned out. they couldn't flip the channel like they were watching at home so they started chanting names and doing the wave. if orton and sheamus did their job and entertained then they wouldn't have chanted "thank you big show" when he knocked those two overrated fucks out.
> 
> the miz is one of the most horrible faces ever and should never be rooted for. the crowd rooted for barret appropriately. btw, they had the best match of the night by far and outclassed sheamus/orton. how embarrassing for sheamus/orton to be so badly outperformed by the lowly miz and barret.
> 
> ...


Well you're just one of them. It's "appropriate" to cheer the heels and "appropriate" to boo the faces.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

tomfoolery said:


> People shitting on that crowd are jealous that they weren't part of it.
> 
> They were superb and brought out the best in the Wrestlers. If the crowd are having fun then the superstars will too. I didn't even find Cena as hateful as normal.


i agree completely. that's what a crowd full of die-hard fans sounds like. these are the people that visit forums and news and rumors sites. watch old matches on youtube. if you hate this crowd, then you're basically hating yourself. the type of person that roots for only the faces and sits there and reacts only to moves no matter how good or bad a match is is only a casual fan. 

die-hard fans have seen too much wrestling to pretend to give a shit when a boring as fuck match like orton/sheamus is going on. if you're someone living in indiana and catch half of raw a couple times a month, maybe smackdown once a month, and go see a live event once a year then yeah you're probably going to be into it no matter how shitty it is. that doesn't make that person a better fan.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Why do people care what the crowds say during RAW? They paid their ticket, they can chant whatever they want, the only issue I have about crowds is when they don't make any noise at all.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I'd watch every week if the crowds were like that. awesome stuff.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Almost brought tears to my eyes!! You can tell that he really wanted it!!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I thought the crowd was great. Yeah, a lot of the chants were random and had nothing to do with what was happening but as long as they're responding to stuff I don't see anything wrong with it. Singing Fandango's theme was about as creative as it gets. Kinda hope that follows him around now.


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

I was not impressed with the crowd. I didn't find anything that they were chanting/doing entertaining at all. Especially the "You fucked up!" chant, but I have always hated that chant more than any other chant I have ever heard. I just don't enjoy crowds like that. 

Chanting a bunch of random stuff does not make it an awesome crowd, in my opinion. A crowd that gets into the show and reacts to what they're WATCHING at a LIVE event is the kind of crowd I like. Why waste money on a ticket if you're just going to crap on whatever WWE does during the show? I'm glad so many people enjoyed it and had a good time, but it just isn't my thing.

Recently, I took my young cousin to a WWE show and became very annoyed with the guys sitting behind us, chanting "You fucked up!" and other misc. profanities. Fans like that really anger me. No respect whatsoever. A bunch of kids in the audience, trying to enjoy the show, but they're going to sit there and act like a bunch of idiots because they're still stuck in the Attitude Era. It just made me sick and I'm not sure I'll be going to any more WWE events.

Anyway, the only part I really liked tonight was the fantastic reaction for Ziggler's WHC victory. That was a great moment.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

The Enforcer said:


> I thought the crowd was great. Yeah, a lot of the chants were random and had nothing to do with what was happening but as long as they're responding to stuff I don't see anything wrong with it. Singing Fandango's theme was about as creative as it gets. Kinda hope that follows him around now.


i was dying when they showed the crowd and dudes were dancing and pointing their fingers with a drink in hand. so ridiculous. i really hope that catches on when they do shows in bumfuck, nowhere.


----------



## MikeL1981 (Apr 8, 2013)

I was lucky enough to be there tonight. Best crowd I've ever been a part of. I think it was a combination of people wanting to have fun and alot of annoyed fans regarding WM. In a way, it was alot of fans blowing off steam.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

Alot of the crowd were from the UK 

could hear football chants and see english related signs

great atmosphere for a change


----------



## MikeL1981 (Apr 8, 2013)

RAWImpact said:


> I was not impressed with the crowd. I didn't find anything that they were chanting/doing entertaining at all. Especially the "You fucked up!" chant, but I have always hated that chant more than any other chant I have ever heard. I just don't enjoy crowds like that.
> 
> Chanting a bunch of random stuff does not make it an awesome crowd, in my opinion. A crowd that gets into the show and reacts to what they're WATCHING at a LIVE event is the kind of crowd I like. Why waste money on a ticket if you're just going to crap on whatever WWE does during the show? I'm glad so many people enjoyed it and had a good time, but it just isn't my thing.
> 
> The only part I really liked was the fantastic reaction for Ziggler's WHC victory. That was a great moment.


So you prefer crowds like last night, or crowds that do nothing but sit quietly, and make noise only for Cena and Orton? Because the 2nd type defines 99.9% of WWE crowds right now.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

It's too much. so annoying.

they should suspend the british fans from the shows next year.

and it's Barrett who fucked up that move.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

So much hypocrisy. You ask for a loud crowd, you get one and the response is "Oh, it was too much, it confused the children, I couldn't enjoy the show"

FUCKING HYPOCRITES.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Dat Ziggler pop was off the rails!

But I didn't mind the smarky crowd!

Btw does anyone else think Punk would've gotten a massive pop on Raw?


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Da-Da, DADA, DADA-DA-DA-DADADA-DA!


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

GoToSl33p said:


> Dat Ziggler pop was off the rails!
> 
> But I didn't mind the smarky crowd!
> 
> Btw does anyone else think Punk would've gotten a massive pop on Raw?


Easily would have got the biggest pop of the night. Cena just mentioned hos name and roof blew of the place!


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

RAWImpact said:


> I was not impressed with the crowd. I didn't find anything that they were chanting/doing entertaining at all. Especially the "You fucked up!" chant, but I have always hated that chant more than any other chant I have ever heard. I just don't enjoy crowds like that.
> 
> Chanting a bunch of random stuff does not make it an awesome crowd, in my opinion. A crowd that gets into the show and reacts to what they're WATCHING at a LIVE event is the kind of crowd I like. Why waste money on a ticket if you're just going to crap on whatever WWE does during the show? I'm glad so many people enjoyed it and had a good time, but it just isn't my thing.
> 
> ...


I doubt they considered it a waste of money/time. The crowd was just honest and vocal, something that's been missing for, well, ever in the WWE. They created an awesome atmosphere and to be honest, I probably would've changed the channel as usual if it weren't for them. It was a VERY refreshing episode. I mean, just because they were criticizing some of the stuff doesn't mean there weren't any big pops either... like I said, they didn't accept everything that was spoon-fed to them... and they had every right to crap on some of the stuff they did.

It was great to see a crowd that at least gave a fuck, instead of sitting there with blank expressions on their faces and saying nothing.


----------



## ScorpionTNA (Feb 23, 2013)

the crowd tonight is awesome

ther is alot of crowd frome Euro and Middle East and many parts of the world and don't forget NY fans
so that is the rezon


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Comments like this are just vomit inducing. It's World Wrestling Entertainment(WWE), not Worldwide Fans Chant(WFC). Nobody (sane) who actually cares about wrestling wanna hear a bunch of idiots chanting shit trying to get themselves over. If your entertainment depends on idiots chanting irrelevant shit all night long, then wrestling isn't for you.


Actually, I'd refute that and assume that wrestling isn't for YOU. The crowd means everything, it adds so much to the atmosphere of the show and energizes the performers. They were having some fun and it rubbed off on the show for me. If you're content with the typical colorless crowds every week then hey, it's your loss man.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

The Cynical Heel said:


> So much hypocrisy. You ask for a loud crowd, you get one and the response is "Oh, it was too much, it confused the children, I couldn't enjoy the show"
> 
> FUCKING HYPOCRITES.


I asked for a loud crowd, not a smarky loud crowd.


----------



## ViolentPassion (Aug 15, 2012)

Amazing crowd! That's what a wrestling crowd should like! It wasn't even the fact that they were doing "smarky" cheers/chants, it's the fact that they were actually *reacting* to the show. Now, if only they had some better story lines and a few more wrestlers with actual gimmicks/personalities crowds would be like this a little more often. Also would help if they had a few more shows a year in Canada lol but I'm biased.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Monterossa said:


> I asked for a loud crowd, not a smarky loud crowd.


Shut the fuck up you IWC hypocrite.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

The Cynical Heel said:


> Shut the fuck up you IWC hypocrite.


 :clap


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't really like the crowds that boo the babyfaces and cheer the heels, although credit where it's due. The crowd singing along to Fandango's music was one of the greatest things I've ever seen. Superb stuff. It was like a soccer crowd rather than a wrestling crowd.


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

I think this Raw crowd is what a European Wrestlemania crowd would be like. Would be a hell of a show...


----------



## MikeL1981 (Apr 8, 2013)

I dont understand how anyone can bitch about the crowd last night. A crowd atmosphere is part of what makes a show great. Think back to the Attitude Era...the crowd enhanced the product and helped make alot of those memorable moments great.

Nowadays with the exception of a few rare occasions, WWE crowds are fucking lame as can be. They do nothing. They sit and are quiet almost the entire show. The only times they get on their feet to cheer at all is for Cena and sometimes Orton. As a performer, I would hate crowds like this. I would LOVE to perform in front of crowds like last night. Thats what you want to see.

The crowd should cheer for who they want. If they dont want to be spoonfed people the WWE wants them to cheer, then to fucking bad. If they want to starts chants during matches as a way to show how frustrated they are with the product? Good for them.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

the crowd tonight was great. The crowd gave the wrestlers a very honest perspective on where they stand. I bet if Kofi came out to complete silence each and every night like he did tonight then he would have more incentive to step up his game somehow. Same goes for Orton. But instead you usually see crowds who cheer these bland ass acts and they get all sorts of cheap pops for no real reasons. Im sure in their head they think they're doing something right while most of us are in actuality sitting at home changing the channel or going to the bathroom.

tonight felt like the whole "If you don't step up your game you get exposed" thing, except it was the crowd doing it which made it all the more awesome. The WWE definitely needs more of that kind of mentality regardless of who is doing it. backstage, the crowd, the wrestlers whoever.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

The crowd was amazing, people moaning are boring ass fuckers


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

dunno if this has been posted


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

The amazing crowd was blatantly because of Englishmen/Europeans sticking around from Wrestlemania. TNA have realised England has amazing fans and now hopefully WWE does now too! DUR-DEH DUH DUH DUR-DEH DEH DUR-DUR-DEH


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Exactly like the crowd from the post-Mania Raw last year, equally smarky. Which is expected cause of everyone from Mania.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

The Cynical Heel said:


> So much hypocrisy. You ask for a loud crowd, you get one and the response is "Oh, it was too much, it confused the children, I couldn't enjoy the show"
> 
> FUCKING HYPOCRITES.


This. I bet the wrestlers were loving it, the commantators sure were. People complaining about the crowd either have no sence of humour or think it's cool to go against popular opinion.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

spezzano2311 said:


> The amazing crowd was blatantly because of Englishmen/Europeans sticking around from Wrestlemania. TNA have realised England has amazing fans and now hopefully WWE does now too! DUR-DEH DUH DUH DUR-DEH DEH DUR-DUR-DEH


Never happen, Vince is a racist and despises England.


----------



## Phelpsieboy (Mar 13, 2012)

Those who were upset by the crowd were probably too busy shouting 'THATS NOT WRASSSSLING!'

The Brit's in the crowd last night were on fire and it's making me very tempted to get tickets for Raw in London in a few weeks time.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

I was gonna say that crowd reminded me of an english/european football crowd but people have already mentioned it. This is why they should bring some big PPVs to England and other counteries in Europe.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Imagine wrestlemania at wembley stadium in london!


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

That's the loudest pop I've ever witnessed in wrestling. The crowd actually cheered OVER Zigglers music when it hit. When he won, it was also the best moment in a long, long time at least for me watching wrestling. I marked out and was very proud of Ziggler, who has stolen the show for years now finally getting recognition for it. 

Cowd was hilarious during the Orton/Sheamus match. They should've kept it going for 10 more minutes before that fat bitch came out after his cry.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't know which was the loudest.

The pop when Ryback meat-hooked Cena (which by the way, they INSTANTLY popped so fucking loud as soon as he connected which is amazing), or when Ziggler won the title, or when Ziggler's music hit.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

GoToSl33p said:


> Dat Ziggler pop was off the rails!
> 
> But I didn't mind the smarky crowd!
> 
> Btw does anyone else think Punk would've gotten a massive pop on Raw?


Absolutely. If the location was smark mecca ~ and Punk is the smark's spiritual god...only one outcome.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



Hawksea said:


> Or because they are not boring people. Once they get away from the neckbearded virgin crowds, Ziggs will go back to having cricket reactions like he usually does.


You are a neck beared virgin. Why are you insulting yourself?


----------



## Above Average (Feb 4, 2013)

This crowd was amazing, best crowd I've heard in what seems like decades. Last night they made Raw, no doubt about it. Their involvement got me interested in the matches and peaked my attention overall. 

_JHEEEEZ_ round of applause for such a smarky and involved crowd! I hope future cities that wwe visit, sit up and take notes!


----------



## CollinCole91 (Mar 30, 2013)

Last night's crowd was amazing. Just amazing. This is why hot crowds are so important. Awesome crowds like last night makes good shows amazing shows.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Generally dislike these sort of crowds, though. Nothing wrong with how loud they are, it's just that *nothing *sounds organic, whether a chant or a pop. It all seems so phony and forced, trying to either piss of Vince or trying to sound cool purposely, or both.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

fastfrosty;16618602[B said:


> ]That's the loudest pop I've ever witnessed in wrestling[/B]. The crowd actually cheered OVER Zigglers music when it hit. When he won, it was also the best moment in a long, long time at least for me watching wrestling. I marked out and was very proud of Ziggler, who has stolen the show for years now finally getting recognition for it.
> 
> Cowd was hilarious during the Orton/Sheamus match. They should've kept it going for 10 more minutes before that fat bitch came out after his cry.


Really? i wouldn't go that far..


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

D17 said:


> Absolutely. If the location was smark mecca ~ and Punk is the smark's spiritual god...only one outcome.


Yea because when Heyman said his name they went pretty wild for it, would've been interesting!


----------



## I_Hate_BabyFaces_ (Mar 24, 2013)

Cena ruined Raw for me just like every other week. Not even the Crowd booing Cena could save it. I wish John's smug looking face would get hit by a car.


----------



## TheShowOffUK (Jan 31, 2013)

Everyone at that show last night spent there hard earned cash for a ticket and travelled from all around the world to attend that show, so surely they had the right to chant what they wanted and enjoy themselves. I thought the crowd were amazing, and its made me even more excited for the RAW and Smackdown tapings I am attending at the 02 Arena in London in two weeks time. 

There are always going to be people that think its cool to constantly moan and fight against the popular vote. There is no pleasing some people, but last nights RAW was one of the best RAWs we have seen for a while.


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

I usually don't like heels getting cheered and faces getting booed, but you know what, after last night, fuck it. duh duh duh duh duh duh duh duh duh.


----------



## A.B. Dangerously (Jan 30, 2012)

Just want to let everyone know that I was at RAW tonight, and it was incredible. I also have to tell you (and I'm not just saying this, i will go on to explain), I started the Fandango theme tune chant.

Basically, me and my friend Elliott (who's post RAW video was posted on page 38), had a jokey obsession with the Fandango gimmick and have been saying his name and singing his theme tune all weekend long. At Mania when he did his entrance we both were jokingly dancing and singing along to his music, and on the train back to the hotel, I kept singing his music and getting people to say his name.

We were at Mania/RAW last year in Miami and the RAW atmosphere was incredible so we both said we hoped that it was be as good this time. During the Barrett/Miz match (I forgot to say, I'm English and he is half English), we were doing a lot of chants for Barrett like 'Let's go Barrett', 'Wade Barrett's Barmy Army' and 'Engerland'. Luckily for us, we had quite a few English people in our section and the section next to ours who helped join in.

At that point we all had an understanding that we would help each other with chants. When Fandango came out, again me and Ell were dancing and saying his name, and then during the match I kept singing his theme tune and we were dancing on our chairs. After a couple of tries, the other English lads were doing it aswell, and eventually we were all doing it.

You can actually hear me shout towards the end of Ell's video, "I started this!".

The Fandango theme chants during the main event, at least from our section were premeditated, as during the break I'd spoken to some of the English guys and some of the ring leaders in our sections and said we should try and do it for the whole main event (yes I know it's not very mature).

As far as the Sheamus/Orton match, whilst I chanted along, I didn't really ringlead any of them as my voice was quite shot to bits but there was a lot of communication with a lot of the ring leaders in our surrounding section over what chants to do next during that match.

Now to explain myself to those that didn't like the crowd tonight. As far as I am concerned, I have paid a lot of money to come out here for both a holiday and the Wrestlemania weekend, and as such, I feel as if I should be allowed to enjoy myself as much as I want without breaking the law. During RAW I would have been happy to sing the Fandango theme tune and dance on my own because I was enjoying myself, but thankfully people joined in. During RAW I cheered for Barrett because I am an Englishman who is proud of those from our country that can succeed in a business that is predominantly North American. And during RAW I joined in the chants during Orton/Sheamus because I hate Sheamus and feel like the two of them were mailing that match in.

I understand some of you hated the crowd tonight, and some of you loved it. I also understand that many of you won't believe what I've put in this post (If anyone was in section 121, I was the guy in the 2nd row with the Ipswich football shirt on with Lev 7 on the back) but I will tell you that the crowd made RAW tonight an incredible show, and one I was proud to be a part of!


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

I wasn't really into raw was ready to turn it over then the crowd just seemed to spark a poor show into life and made it enjoyable for me  I even started laughing when tensai was in the ring. Great crowd they missed a beat by not letting cm punk go out if he was there, it would of been madness.

All in all the show was decent but the crowd pulled it round


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

tonight crowd like last year IS Wrestling crowd not casual or kids-family targeted audience.


----------



## hellodjhjr (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm sure those ebay dudes that bought the extra pair of tix I had in Sect 212, row 6 were happy my friends bailed...

I'm equally sure the eBay guy that bought my 3 7th row ringside seats in Sect 3 were happy I couldn't go...

I'm sitting at home saying, Damn I wish I was there. My girl who's not a wrestling fan hears me, gets pissed, and says "Next time I won't be nice and pay $800 for WM tix for you"..


----------



## hellodjhjr (Feb 7, 2013)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I thought they were doing it to shout out El Generico (I know he didn't start the chant, but you know, WRESTLING fans and whatnot)


They were doing that chant all day during the NXT matches at the 12:30 Axxess


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

dxbender said:


> lol


Bastards stole my dance moves.

Crowd was absolutely brilliant. I got caught up in the whole Ryback segment because of them, dat chant.

Shat all over Orton/Sheamus :lol dat pop for Ziggler and singing Fandango's song. Brilliant


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I would've skipped at least 70% of RAW if it wasn't for the crowd. Fuckin greatest crowd in a long time. Humming Fandango's tune was definitely the highlight.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

Biggest fucking pop of the night! Holy Shit!! Ziggles in WHC!!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

fastfrosty said:


> *That's the loudest pop I've ever witnessed in wrestling*. The crowd actually cheered OVER Zigglers music when it hit. When he won, it was also the best moment in a long, long time at least for me watching wrestling. I marked out and was very proud of Ziggler, who has stolen the show for years now finally getting recognition for it.
> 
> Cowd was hilarious during the Orton/Sheamus match. They should've kept it going for 10 more minutes before that fat bitch came out after his cry.


this is why ziggler marks will never be taken seriously.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Best crowd I've seen for a RAW in A LONG LONG time!


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

RAWImpact said:


> I was not impressed with the crowd. I didn't find anything that they were chanting/doing entertaining at all. Especially the "You fucked up!" chant, but I have always hated that chant more than any other chant I have ever heard. I just don't enjoy crowds like that.
> 
> Chanting a bunch of random stuff does not make it an awesome crowd, in my opinion. A crowd that gets into the show and reacts to what they're WATCHING at a LIVE event is the kind of crowd I like. Why waste money on a ticket if you're just going to crap on whatever WWE does during the show? I'm glad so many people enjoyed it and had a good time, but it just isn't my thing.
> 
> ...


You are everything I hate about current WWE fans. Mr goody fucking 2 shoes. 

The fans pay their money for a ticket, so they're entitled to cheer, boo and chant for who they want. If they don't want to cheer for the bland babyfaces that Vince wants them to like, they don't have to. 

And before you start jumping to conclusions, I've got kids myself. I've taken them to WWE events with so called " smarky" crowds that have booed the hell out of Cena. They've asked me why people boo him, and I've told them that some people don't like Cena. Simple as that. It doesn't change their opinion on him or anyone else, they just cheer him even more. The banter back and forth with the " Lets go Cena, Cena sucks" chants, is fun to them. I'm yet to come across someone having a go at my kids for cheering Cena at a WWE event.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

From the Raw Results on wwe.com:



> Editor’s note: WWE.com thanks what may have been the best crowd in Raw history in East Rutherford, N.J.'s IZOD Center for their participation in tonight’s show. Your enthusiasm was infectious and we’re glad you had fun. To Boston, as they say: “follow that.”
> 
> P.S.: You're right. That theme song is kind of catchy.


http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-04-08/wwe-raw-results-26106194/page-10


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Amazing crowd.

Fair play to each and every single one of them.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That was the craziest crowds i've ever seen in my life and the Ziggler moment was insane.*


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

MoneyInc said:


> WWE IS FUCKING BACK.


I'm sorry to tell you but we'll (probably) be back to flat crowds next week.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

Goldfinger said:


> anyone could have gotten that pop had they been cashing in.


Wrong. The likes of Cena, Sheamus, etc would have been booed.


----------



## Lex Express 12 (Dec 1, 2011)

*My god.......*

That crowd was absolutely brutal tonight. I think that by not turning Cena heel, they have turned him heel. I have NEVER EVER heard a crowd hate a man like that as much as they did last night. Not even X-pac ever got that much heat. 

FYI - I like Cena, but that was AWESOME!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: My god.......*



Lex Express 12 said:


> That crowd was absolutely brutal tonight. I think that by not turning Cena heel, they have turned him heel. I have NEVER EVER heard a crowd hate a man like that as much as they did last night. Not even X-pac ever got that much heat.
> 
> FYI - I like Cena, but that was AWESOME!


Great thread.


----------



## Lex Express 12 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: My god.......*



Cloverleaf said:


> Great thread.


Thanks


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: My god.......*

I thought they were pretty dead, no one has mentioned that they were loud but you...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

That crowd last night was on fire this is how every crowd should be on every Raw episode my god WWE should just do Raw tv in New York/New Jersey every week as this is the reactions all the wrestlers should be getting


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

GOAT crowd, if only we had this every week.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

They should have a WM leftover crowd, location is immaterial.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Easily one of the best RAW's in ages, thanks in both to the booking and the crowd. Each segment served a purpose for once and there was not an over-abundance of trailers and in-show ads. The crowd of course was red hot and seemed to be having a great time. Their enthusiasm was infectious not just for me watching but it seemed to light a spark in some of the performers: the commentators appeared more lively than usual and some guys like Tensai went out there and had his little moment. Great show all around.


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg (Oct 25, 2012)

Fantastic Raw this week. I always find if the crowd are into it then ultimately I'm into it.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

I was so thankful to be there last night, the crowd made the show...

No Rock, no Punk...no HHH...no Lesnar...no PROBLEM!

We made the show last night!! 

DA NA NA NA NA DA NA NA NA!


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

I'm not sure if it came across on TV (I haven't went back and watched yet) but did JBL/Cole or King say anything to recgonize the chants? Especially when we chanted their names for a good 5 minutes lol. We saw JBL tip his hat, but I don't know if they caught that on camera.


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

the crowd was just amazing this is how every crowd should be like 

a question tho - why was the crowd like this is it like this everytime in new jersey or was it to do with the hype from wrestlemania ?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

EdgeHead103 said:


> I'm not sure if it came across on TV (I haven't went back and watched yet) but did JBL/Cole or King say anything to recgonize the chants? Especially when we chanted their names for a good 5 minutes lol. We saw JBL tip his hat, but I don't know if they caught that on camera.


They were pretty much pissing themselves the entire Orton/Sheamus match, then basically kept putting over the crowd for the rest of the night. Not to mention the fact that Michael Cole seemed to be in some euphoria state when he trended on twitter, along with having his name chanted.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

This is what happens when you take a majority of your 6 year olds and MILFs out the crowd, and put in real wrestling fans with a real connection. No atmosphere can be generated with children, it's simple really. Want to know why football games have such amazing atmosphere? Because the people in the crowd all tend to be a little older, people who've supported that team their entire life and are very vocal when they see them live, the same here with the crowd last night. I honestly hope we have that type of crowd more often, it wont happen because it ruins the illusion for the casuals. But my god it was good last night.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

EdgeHead103 said:


> I'm not sure if it came across on TV (I haven't went back and watched yet) but did JBL/Cole or King say anything to recgonize the chants? Especially when we chanted their names for a good 5 minutes lol. We saw JBL tip his hat, but I don't know if they caught that on camera.


They totally marked out hahaha. Thanks to the crowd, the commentators actually became funny and bearable on Raw, a complete rarity these days. JBL needs to be there every week.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Most of the crowd weren't American imo.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: My god.......*



Lex Express 12 said:


> Thanks


You might want to get that sarcasm detector upgraded my friend.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

rybacker said:


> the crowd was just amazing this is how every crowd should be like
> 
> a question tho - *why was the crowd like this is it like this everytime in new jersey or was it to do with the hype from wrestlemania ?*


Tons of adults, not a lot of kids/mom's (like the above poster said)

It was an international crowd too, tons of flags from different countries I noticed.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

This crowd was AMAZING. I had so much fun watching them and singing along to Fandango's theme with them. If only all RAW crowds were like that. 

Fandango's theme is still stuck in my head and won't be going anywhere for a long time too.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

They showed that a crowd really does make the show. It was fucking fun. That is what we want wrestling to be at the end of the day, fun. You can tell the superstars were having an absolute ball too, you always will when the crowd is involved. I didn't want the show to end and that's coming from someone who doesn't even like it being 3 hours.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

We sang the theme song all the way out to the parking lot.

People were beeping their car horns to the beat of Fandango's theme. I've never seen anything like it, so much fun


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Full ending segment. Crowd doesn't move for the next 15 minutes. lol


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

For me, it was one of the greatest crowd i ever witnessed. It was sooo great and after Dolph One the Title my god it was fucking awesome


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

What do you think the WWE crowds would be like every week if you had to be 16+ to get in?


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

I love Ziggler, as did everyone at RAW...we legit stood up since the ending of Del Rio's match until he Ziggler won and walked backstage...full of cheers, great moment for DOLPH!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux (May 21, 2012)

The Raw after Wrestlemania typically has very smarky and crazy crowds. Last year everyone was having a blast with the Miami crowd.

WM29 was terrible, imo, but Raw was excellent top to bottom, thanks in large part to the crazy crowd. They were a riot and I wish all crowds could be like that. I think the last time I saw a 3-hour Raw from beginning to end was probably just after Raw 1000, but I was entertained for 3 hours last night. Awesome and unforgettable show.


----------



## Thedinbych (Apr 2, 2012)

Internet smarks in loving biggest smark crowd shocker.

The company clearly expect this to occur the Raw after Mania and they had Cena play it very well.

This is all well and good on the odd occasion but sadly you do some who have to take it to the average Raw show.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

The crazy thing is, the crowd actually over shadowed Ziggler winning the WHC!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

This crowd was exactly like the crowd when it was live in the UK.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

If only Raw could have the Mania crowd every week. It makes a decent show so much more enjoyable. Especially when the same old crap isn't lapped up.

Most crowds just sit on their hands these days. It's genuinely refreshing when a crowd just wants to have fun.

Side note: the people saying the "smarks" wanted to get themselves over are idiots.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Warrior said:


> The crowd even made their own hand motion to go with Fandangoos theme lmao.


It was a darts crowd out there!


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

jackbhoy said:


> What do you think the WWE crowds would be like every week if you had to be 16+ to get in?


Well first off _*if*_ there was an age limit to 16+ then the demographic would be different and WWE would need to cater to them. I don't know how far they'd go since I'm sure they'd want to keep all the sideline support they get, but definitely the product would change to keep the crowds.

All throughout last night I could just imagine Vince shouting "ARE YOU NOT SPORTS ENTERTAINED NOW?". :lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I think the reason why this song caught fire is cause, honestly, it kind of has a NJ/NY feel to it.

While this was an international crowd, I could imagine just a bunch of us Jersey guys just going crazy over it.

One thing is for sure, for one night in New Jersey, it was magical. Incredible!


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Loved the crowd, I hope future crowd who sit on their asses and say nothing actually begin to take part in the show. Your meant to interact, your the f*cking crowd.

That is the best damn crowd ive heard in a long long long long long time .... them chants were hillarious, that crowd truly AWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

> WWE IS FUCKING BACK.


Fail. Even Cole said it happens only once a year


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


>


They sound so drunk :lmao


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

As much as I'd love this crowd 52 weeks a year, it won't happen. HOWEVER, it is not living in a fantasy world to want this sort of crowd a lot more often. Once a year in nothing, if they could get this level of crowd interaction even 5/6 times a year, it would be epic. They need to allow a situation that creates it, though. Have an over-18 PPV, do more shows abroad, just do SOMETHING to get the atmosphere like this more often.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The fans singing and dancing to Fandango's theme song was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

wrestling_junkie said:


> Loved the crowd, I hope future crowd who sit on their asses and say nothing actually begin to take part in the show. Your meant to interact, your the f*cking crowd.
> 
> That is the best damn crowd ive heard in a long long long long long time .... them chants were hillarious, that crowd truly AWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Well being interactive & obnoxious as hell on RAW is better because they won't be edited out like on a SmackDown taping.


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

honestly if chants can go lik that all the time then fans need to do this evry week, even if wwe u know did it from ther part with fake chants thru speakers or sumthn at least it could get the fans goin perhaps


----------



## timeforachange (Apr 9, 2013)

the raw crowd we see on the telly is normally fake. you will see no reaction to some wrestlers yet when watching it back on tv, they go nuts (copy and paste of old footage!)


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

You guys in America don't know what you're missing with football chants, check some out on youtube.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> i disagree. orton and sheamus deserved to be ignored. they were mailing it in cuz the match wasn't going to have a winner and the crowd tuned out. they couldn't flip the channel like they were watching at home so they started chanting names and doing the wave. if orton and sheamus did their job and entertained then they wouldn't have chanted "thank you big show" when he knocked those two overrated fucks out.
> 
> the miz is one of the most horrible faces ever and should never be rooted for. the crowd rooted for barret appropriately. btw, they had the best match of the night by far and outclassed sheamus/orton. how embarrassing for sheamus/orton to be so badly outperformed by the lowly miz and barret.
> 
> ...


Spot on shit here. Justice was served last night. It was a perfect world in the world of wrestling. We wanted Ziggler, we got it and crowd exploded. WE knew FANDANGO was awesome, and he creates possibly one of the cooler things ever with the fans STILL humming his theme song. If he wasn't so great at his character, this theme song WOULD NOT have caught on. Credit still goes a lot to the man who wrote the song though.

In my opinion, the explosion that Bryan got is what he should get every night. WWE needs a face like this. He isn't even my favorite but I am starting to really like him after Mania and last night because both nights, he had the crowd at his disposal.

I am actually HOPING that momentum from this crowd carries over to the next Raw. CENA has been boo'd for a month straight, it wasn't just the last two nights and I full expect him to be boo'd next week on Raw. This is the "JOHN CENA GETTING BOO'D" title reign. The boo's are getting louder and it is because he deserves them.

The crowd gave the Wrestler's what they deserved last night. They showed Orton respect off the bat but him and Shamus was just lame. It was too long and Shamus really brought the match down. If Orton would have been in a match with someone better, the crowd wouldn't have gotten bored. As someone said, Orton was shown staring at the crowd during the ole chants which only showed the crowd they were affecting the wrestler's. They boo'd the shit out of Cena but when Cena didn't show any signs of being taken off his game, they actually gave him a little respect and it turned into a great promo...and I hate Cena.

This is the type of night where Heyman get's cheered just for being on screen. BEcause he deserves it. Crowd exploded when he got on screen and they popped at everything he said. That is how it SHOULD be in my opinion. Even though he is a heel and says "in NJ; ignorance is still bliss" the crowd cheered. 

I could go on and on about how spot on the crowd was tonight as far as taste goes. The good workers and wrestlers and entertainment got cheered (for the most part) and the bad stuff that the WWE has been shoving down our throats got boo'd.


----------



## timeforachange (Apr 9, 2013)

say what you like about ecw, i was not a huge fan, but the crowd did go nuts!


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Goldfinger said:


> crapping on wrestling matches and chanting 'we are awesome' - truly amazing crowd ever.
> 
> the only thing i hope to see next week is fandango theme chant and ryback pop.
> 
> they don't even care about ziggler after the title win. so that says everything about the crowd.


Wow dude

Premium member I don't give a shit. YOu simply don't know anything if this is how you feel. Last night was damn near perfect for everyone who watched it (besides the few who are never fucking happy). Get a clue and a life. No one cared about Ziggler. It was the biggest pop of the night. Just because they were chanting fandango's theme doesn't mean people forgot about Ziggler. He was one of the highlights and part of what made the show exciting. 

Next week Cena will get boo'd, Ryback will get pop(you happy?) and FANDANGO's theme will get chanted. Thank this crowd for that. Ziggler will also get a bigger pop than the past.


----------



## timeforachange (Apr 9, 2013)

the crowd at wcw during its peak was great too. wwe has had a poor crowd now for years.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Fargerov said:


> dunno if this has been posted


Quite possibly the best Cena moment ever. LOVE IT.


----------



## timeforachange (Apr 9, 2013)

i think ziggler gets a good pop but whats better about ziggler is how his matches are also gripping from start to finish.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

FOR ALL YOU HATERS, hating the crowd. WHY DO YOU THINK Cena came out after the match to thank the freaking crowd. They were so pleased back stage at the best raw crowd ever that Cena came out and gave the belt to the fucking crowd.

Thanked them for the pop they gave Ziggler on his "big night"

Get a life if you are hating seriously. This was a HUUUUUGE night for the WWE and momentum will carry over. I don't care if you don't want to believe it. It will. That is what Cena was going for after the night. MOMENTUM.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Seemed to have the whole roster joking and in a good mood.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Seemed to have the whole roster joking and in a good mood.


Haha amazing


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Unfortunately the next 50 episodes are going to be shit again.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Fucking hell, a train chant? :lmao:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Thank you train"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

New Jersey = GOAT crowd


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

D.M.N. said:


> :lmao


Oh God :lmao :lmao

That is fucking awesome!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

D.M.N. said:


> :lmao


:lol awesome with the train chants


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

Imagine the people there who didn't know what was going on :lmao


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> New Jersey = GOAT crowd


Umm it was an International Crowd, even the commentators said it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I love wrestling fans :lol


----------



## CenaSux84 (Dec 17, 2012)

*WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

WWE.com thanks what may have been the best crowd in Raw history in East Rutherford, N.J.'s IZOD Center for their participation in tonight’s show. Your enthusiasm was infectious and we’re glad you had fun. To Boston, as they say: “follow that.”


Next week is ultra marky and full of families so don't expect anything. However RAW is in the UK in 2 weeks and will try and "follow that"


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That is one night those fans will never forget. Just awesome. It's sad we won't get another crowd REMOTELY similar to that until this time next year. Sure, they are in London at the end of the month but the crowd won't be anything like this, it will just be better than the crap we usually get on a weekly basis.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

If they turn that RAW into a DVD it would sell more than mania 29.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

dafuq?


----------



## Carr1 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

Boston normally gets a sizeable smark contingent, I mean they boo Cena heavily when he lives there! But London gets loads of smarks, expect some Fandango dancing! They need to go back to MSG crowds there are awesome!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

I dont think any city can follow that. New Jersey rule


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

Mania audience are usually full of wrestling fans from around the world. IMO crowds are usually better outside of the US. I love the UK crowds.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

That wasn't a New Jersey crowd but 18 thousand of the core audience from around the world.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

I doubt any crowd would come close to that until after WM next year, but it's good that WWE is at least telling their fans to be better. That's something I wish they did at all dead arenas in the future for TV shows. Have a superstar come out and bash the crowd for being dead.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

if only it was like that every week they could leave the ring empty all night


----------



## z2019k (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

No crowd will be that good again until probably the Raw after mania next year. At least the London Raw is soon and should be a pretty good crowd.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

MoneyInc said:


> HOW ABOUT THE SHOW STEALER?!?!??!?!


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

Just rewatched the cash in with the volume up, that was the kind of pop Austin used to get in 98, absolutely amazing, restored my faith in wrestling after the letdown of Mania.


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

The crowd sure was epic.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

WWE wishes that crowds can be that hot every week. Piss poor chance when they put on a piss poor product.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

It's the right attitude from WWE, though. Tell the crowds to keep the momentum going. Much better than "well let's move on". No, let's not, let's try and build on last night. Fair play.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

The only way they're gonna crowds that lively on a regular basis is if they stop putting on such awful shows.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

Boston is Smackdown so that will be highly edited. Will be interesting to see how the South Carolina crowd does next Monday.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

The only reason that the crowd was so good is because it was real wrestling fans and mostly all above the age of 16.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*



Schmoove said:


> Boston is Smackdown so that will be highly edited. Will be interesting to see how the South Carolina crowd does next Monday.


Aw noooo...I've been wondering where Raw would be next week, when does a South Carolina crowd ever impress? Hell, they've only ever had 1 PPV, and it was a complete disaster. Roll on Raw in London.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

It was fantastic. :bateman

My god, they had a fucking fun time, like it should be if you go to a show like this. 
People from around the world celebrating something together, something they all love.

It was so amazing.

_DEDEEEEE DE.. DE DE DEEE DE DE DEEEEEE DE!!!!_


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

My christ only yesterday i put a post sayin that if raw was bad i give up and having a break :0 after that raw will keep watchin until further notice


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## howabout90 (Jan 9, 2013)

Da Da Da Da Da Da Da Da Da Da


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

woke up today and after some deep thought, have come to the conclusion that last night's RAW crowd was fucking mental

absolutely mental

fun

but mental :

:clap


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

It was fantastic I even downloaded fandangos theme after raw


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

i have mixed feelings on the crowd. it was fun and the love they gave ziggler was honestly touching to me, but if every crowd was EXACTLY like the one from last night, ever night, what's the point of matches? they only cared about ziggler's cash in. they could have been a bit more respectful of other matches. there has to be a middleground between fun and disrespect.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

If that raw was on DVD I would get it


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

How bout you stop with the garbage booking and direction of the company first. Then you might get crowds like that every raw.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

UK in two weeks and the English crowds will be great. And then in May they're coming to my hometown of Calgary. I'm sure we can put on a good show as well here in the West.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

Well, next week's RAW is at South Carolina, so.......good luck with that WWE :lol

It would be something if the crowds from here on somehow maintained the momentum all the way through WM 30, but that's unrealistic as hell. Don't worry Vince, it's going to be the same old dead crowd here on. All downhill from here, babay! Please prove me wrong, SC and everywhere else from here on...nah who am I kidding. Although the UK crowd is probably going to be a fun one.

Also, that kind of crowd from last night can be a double-edged sword. They can be really fun if they go along with the program, but it's going to be hell to get through if they don't give a shit about what's going on.

Basically, this is a wake-up call to WWE to get better at making great shows rather than rely on the crowd to improve the experience.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*



FoxyRoxy said:


> Mania audience are usually full of wrestling fans from around the world. IMO crowds are usually better outside of the US. I love the UK crowds.


I think it's mainly because crowds outside the US appreciate that they only get it once maybe twice a year


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

They can't have a crowd like that every week, and if they did the face/heel roles would be confusing to say the least.

That's the right attitude to have though, a 'follow that' mentality could bring fans to make more noise as they want to be as loud as the previous crowd, who knows. Even with them booing faces and cheering heels it sure does beat the silence the show is often faced with. I don't expect it to continue, but I do expect a great crowd in London in a few weeks.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

In an ideal world:

Post-Mania Raw
Chicago x2
Toronto x2
UK x2

Where else could they hold Raw to get a great atmosphere?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

You would think that all the fans watching RAW last night would see how fun it can be to be at a live WWE event, causing them to actually make some noise if they were to ever go.

But nooooooooooope.

At least we had a crowd like this for once, better than not having it at all.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

Perhaps they should try something to get the crowds hot despite whats going on during the show. Maybe an award for the best crowd whereby the next time WWE is in town the ticket prices are a little cheaper or something?

Obviously they could just have better booking, but that wont happen so...


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*



NJ88 said:


> They can't have a crowd like that every week, and if they did the *face/heel roles would be confusing to say the least*.
> 
> That's the right attitude to have though, a 'follow that' mentality could bring fans to make more noise as they want to be as loud as the previous crowd, who knows. Even with them booing faces and cheering heels it sure does beat the silence the show is often faced with. I don't expect it to continue, but I do expect a great crowd in London in a few weeks.


Not at all, you know what would happen? 

WWE would be forced to turn people face/heel based on MOMENTUM, based on organic, real reactions made by the audience to fit the audiences taste instead of having a half-assed crowd that barely reacts for anything and just follows the WWEs stigma here and there. The fans wouldn't follow the script, the script would follow the fans. 

Stale wrestlers would be forced to turn, failed characters would be forced to be revamped and as a result, storylines would make sense once again due to the face/heel alignments beeing re-estbalished and legitimized. By that I mean that faces would be the entertaining guys and the heels the hateable performers. In other words, there's nothing better from a fans standpoint than having such dominant, vocal, energetic crowds week in, week out as WWE would be forced to adapt over time.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

I'm glad they're telling people to do this, honestly, although I don't really think it'll work.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

RAWImpact said:


> I was not impressed with the crowd. I didn't find anything that they were chanting/doing entertaining at all. Especially the "You fucked up!" chant, but I have always hated that chant more than any other chant I have ever heard. I just don't enjoy crowds like that.
> 
> Chanting a bunch of random stuff does not make it an awesome crowd, in my opinion. A crowd that gets into the show and reacts to what they're WATCHING at a LIVE event is the kind of crowd I like. Why waste money on a ticket if you're just going to crap on whatever WWE does during the show? I'm glad so many people enjoyed it and had a good time, but it just isn't my thing.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna +rep you just because you make an excellent point that is simply the truth

last night's crowd, AMAZING as it was, IS NOT the kind of crowd the WWE and Vince wants

it was pretty much a riot, an uncontrollable riot of fans giving the WWE a big FU

the product is boring.. so for 3 hours, the crowd said.. we're going to do what we want and you cannot stop us or control us

that is the truth. the crowd WAS NOT reacting to what was going on in the ring.. they were simply having fun doing their own thing to the point the WWE could not control them and simply wanted to end the show quickly and get the hell outta there

no promo's, nothing whatsoever.. last night's RAW had 1 soundtrack: THE CROWD 

 bloody mental, but simply amazing

and to anyone who thinks the crowd last night was amazing because of the WWE.. you missed the point entirely.. 

that was not the doing of the WWE

at all


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

ZIGGLER AND FANDANGO :mark:

DA DA... DA DA DA DA DANA NANA NA NA NA NA NA DA DA!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*



Jordo said:


> If that raw was on DVD I would get it


Me too.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

It'd be great if WWE just decided to stop going to cities that bring dead crowds as punishment. Then bring those shows to either international markets or proven wrestling hotbeds in the states like Chicago or NY.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> :lmao


:lmao :lmao These guys are legends at this point.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

RAWImpact said:


> I was not impressed with the crowd. I didn't find anything that they were chanting/doing entertaining at all. Especially the "You fucked up!" chant, but I have always hated that chant more than any other chant I have ever heard. I just don't enjoy crowds like that.
> 
> *Chanting a bunch of random stuff does not make it an awesome crowd*, in my opinion. A crowd that gets into the show and reacts to what they're WATCHING at a LIVE event is the kind of crowd I like. Why waste money on a ticket if you're just going to crap on whatever WWE does during the show? I'm glad so many people enjoyed it and had a good time, but it just isn't my thing.
> 
> ...


What??


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*



buriedcompass said:


> i have mixed feelings on the crowd. it was fun and the love they gave ziggler was honestly touching to me, but if every crowd was EXACTLY like the one from last night, ever night, what's the point of matches? they only cared about ziggler's cash in. they could have been a bit more respectful of other matches. there has to be a middleground between fun and disrespect.


The chants were all deserved. The matches that got no respect were snoozefests so the crowd made it fun. This should be a wake up call for the WWE but I doubt anything will change like usual.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> :lmao


"Thank You Train! Thank You Train!"

LOLOL!!!

I can't

I just can't

:


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

No way it can be followed. This wasn't _really_ a NJ crowd to being with....it was a WM crowd which have people from all over the world, usually being smartfans and all. 

The only Raw that should/can follow this is the one next year after Mania.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*



Loudness said:


> Not at all, you know what would happen?
> 
> WWE would be forced to turn people face/heel based on MOMENTUM, based on organic, real reactions made by the audience to fit the audiences taste instead of having a half-assed crowd that barely reacts for anything and just follows the WWEs stigma here and there. The fans wouldn't follow the script, the script would follow the fans.
> 
> Stale wrestlers would be forced to turn, failed characters would be forced to be revamped and as a result, storylines would make sense once again due to the face/heel alignments beeing re-estbalished and legitimized. By that I mean that faces would be the entertaining guys and the heels the hateable performers. In other words, there's nothing better from a fans standpoint than having such dominant, vocal, energetic crowds week in, week out as WWE would be forced to adapt over time.


I think it's confusing to be honest.

Because in the case of last night, it depended on the type of fans in attendance. It was quite obviously very smarky. They cheered for those they found more interesting, and if crowds cheered for those they found more interesting, all the heels would be boring guys nobody cared for. I think it's more complex. But then it's very rare to get a crowd like the one last night. 

Personally, I sometimes think a mixed reaction for a guy is the best one to get. The younger audience member will boo a heel if they do a good job as a heel, the older wrestling fan will cheer the heel...for the same reason, strange as that is. The biggest problem is that they don't give people enough character to care about a guy at all, which creates the silence.

You're right in saying that they should do certain things with failed characters and stale wrestlers because they should really be taking note of reaction. The reaction is what makes wrestlers. If a crowd can't get behind someone they push, like they didn't with Del Rio then they need to go back to the drawing board and make a change (like it looks like they have) and with guys like Orton and Sheamus who should be huge babyfaces, but at least one gets a lukewarm reaction (Sheamus) they should make a change.

With a typical WWE crowd I agree with you. A face should get a face reaction, and a heel should get a heel reaction. If I guy isn't as over as he should be for the level they are at, they need to alter something. Only that will get great crowds on a regular basis. 

I just went off on a tangent.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*



Murph said:


> In an ideal world:
> 
> Post-Mania Raw
> Chicago x2
> ...


3 UK Raws would be a good idea, London, Birmingham and Manchester all getting a show.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> Umm it was an International Crowd, even the commentators said it.


More like the smark crowd.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

Unfortunately unlike yesterday which was full of passionate wrestling fans there will be loads of family's in the audience who don't get involved with the product until the go to one of UK/Chicago/New York/Canada.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*



Jordo said:


> If that raw was on DVD I would get it


It is for me! I downloaded a High Definition of the show specifically so I could burn it to DVD to keep it for later. Was a great show & they're few & far between nowadays, so I seized the opportunity.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That was one of the most entertaining Raws I've ever seen.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

Translation: please hide the fact our show is crap. Why make a good show create a great crowd when you can have a great crowd make a shit show look good?

I hope the contrast between this crowd and the next uber dead crowd serves as a wake up call.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

They should have a slammy award every year for " Best Crowd" or "Loudest Crowd". Make a big deal of it and get a bit of competition going. Then send a prize to everyone who attended on that particular night.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

That crowd was so goddamn amazing.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The description for the Raw forum on the homepage, well played :lmao.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

It's good that WWE realizes that last night's Raw was a good one solely because of the crowd. But, last night was something you can't control, simply telling people to "follow that" accomplishes little.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

Hot crowds are nice, but last night was ridiculous. I'm not going to watch a show just because they are chanting. The show itself was nothing special. It was the same old, same old shit. Funny how everyone loves Raw now just because of the audience. At times I felt it was ruining the show. Just chanting random shit takes away from what's going on in the ring. It's very obvious the audience made the show, and that is pathetic. The show is supposed to draw that kind of reaction from the fans. It seemed at times fans were bored, and thus proved that by the crazy chants. I don't feel like the WWE created the atmosphere, the fans did. The writers should be ashamed.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

It wasn't New Jersey. It was England's fanbase that were chanting and going crazy. You could hear the accents in the chants.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

Funny thing is that they say this but won't do what the crowd wants. Ziggler will drop the title to Del Rio, Cena will go over Ryback and Bryan will be doing comedy.

They didn't gave two fucks about Sheamus but he will still be pushed. They said "Thank You Big Show" for ending the match. Yes, they had fun but it wasn't because of the product lol WWE saying thanks to this is hilarious.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*



Xist2inspire said:


> It's good that WWE realizes that last night's Raw was a good one solely because of the crowd. But, last night was something you can't control, simply telling people to "follow that" accomplishes little.


It wasn't just the crowd that was great...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*



truk83 said:


> Hot crowds are nice, but last night was ridiculous. I'm not going to watch a show just because they are chanting. The show itself was nothing special. It was the same old, same old shit. Funny how everyone loves Raw now just because of the audience. At times I felt it was ruining the show. Just chanting random shit takes away from what's going on in the ring. It's very obvious the audience made the show, and that is pathetic. The show is supposed to draw that kind of reaction from the fans. It seemed at times fans were bored, and thus proved that by the crazy chants. I don't feel like the WWE created the atmosphere, the fans did. The writers should be ashamed.


Show itself was pretty good, tbh. But the crowd certainly added to it. I thought it was quite a bit of fun though. I'd rather chants than just random cheering/booing or the silence we get on normal nights.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

I hope cena gets the same response everywhere so he can keep owning the smarky smarks I ate it update


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Would like to say that this should really be a wake up call to people that go to wrestling shows to SPEAK THE FUCK UP. If you don't like the match, don't sit on your fucking hands, boo it. I know parents get dragged to it by their kids that only want to see Cena but it's just irritating as fuck.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*



AthenaMark said:


> It wasn't New Jersey. It was England's fanbase that were chanting and going crazy. *You could hear the accents in the chants.*


Really?


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

Who'd have thought that a crowd full of adult fans, a large portion of whom are from outside the US would have put on such a show...

wow, hardly fucking rocket science is it. 


It'll be the same old shit quickly enough, this isn't some kind of watershed moment. The WWE proved at Mania that the product and writing skills are as bad as they've ever been, one great crowd for one half decent RAW wont change that.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

Have to say, i haven't enjoyed raw that much in maybe 7-8 years. It will be on the "best of raw" dvds in 10-15 years.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

Next week I am afraid it'll be back to the normal bullshit


----------



## Original (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



Azuran said:


> Probably the biggest pop he'll ever get in his life. Too bad after this he's going back to reality land where he comes out to no reactions.
> 
> 
> 
> So true. I'm tired of all those virgin basement dwellers ruining every moment. This fucking smark crown is stupid. They bitched and complained, and yet, they keep buying tickets and pumping money into the company. It's no wonder Vince completely ignores their asses. He knows there's no point aiming things at them because it's not like they have anything better to do in their lonely lives when wrestling is on.


What's ironic is that since you're posting on a wrestling forum you qualify as a Smark as well. So why don't you fuck off with your superior attitude and stop shitting on a guy who's been working his ass off for 8 years and finally got his due.


----------



## pUnK bRooKs (Dec 24, 2012)

*Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

As the title says. The British guys got most of the chants going. And they are *100%*responsible for the Fandango chant. Thankfully, the rest of the crowd followed. And behold, a star is born.
Imagine how great that man felt as he rolled out of the ring to the sound of that. A true moment. 
Vince is seeing dollar signs, and probably giving himself a pat on the back. Because it stinks of being one of his gimmicks....


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Itami said:


> :lmao :lmao These guys are legends at this point.


And a little later they chant it on the train


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

:clap

A brit with some beers in em = Your best friend....if your not a supporter of a rival club :lol


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

Wrestlemania needs to come to london, we'll show the world how it is done.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

Can't wait till WWE Hits the UK 

This is WHY the UK Needs A WrestleMania


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



pUnK bRooKs said:


> As the title says. The British guys got most of the chants going. And they are *100%*responsible for the Fandango chant. Thankfully, the rest of the crowd followed. And behold, a star is born.
> Imagine how great that man felt as he rolled out of the ring to the sound of that. A true moment.
> Vince is seeing dollar signs, and probably giving himself a pat on the back. Because it stinks of being one of his gimmicks....


the combine forces of the brits/canadians in the audience sure did it's hyping


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

RULE BRITANNIA!!! No one does chants like the British when pissed!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

Probably a few Irish guys in there too :kobe3


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

A couple of my friends are claiming responsibility for the Fandango stuff. I find it hard not to believe them as this is the kinda stuff they spend days planning out before they go to shows :lmao


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

Yes, we Brits rule


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

LOL at the British posters trying to take most of the credit. The WWE goes to the UK a few times a year and you guys never do anything like this. The crowd acted the way they did because they were smarks, not because they were British.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hate smarks as much as anyone (hell, I've even got it in my signature) but last night's crowd was AMAZING!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL at the British posters trying to take most of the credit. The WWE goes to the UK a few times a year and you guys never do anything like this. The crowd acted the way they did because they were smarks, not because they were British.


Erh what? The last time it came to the UK it was just like this.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

how much do you want to bet this will show up on WWE on monday lol


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL at the British posters trying to take most of the credit. The WWE goes to the UK a few times a year and you guys never do anything like this. The crowd acted the way they did because they were smarks, not because they were British.


:lmao 

There is always one that takes things too seriously. Thanks for the entertaining post (Y)


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL at the British posters trying to take most of the credit. The WWE goes to the UK a few times a year and you guys never do anything like this. The crowd acted the way they did because they were smarks, not because they were British.


LOOK AT THE HATE !!!


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Haha, crowd was electric for all three hours. We need more smark crowds lol.



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> More like the smark crowd.


This. I'm sure they had fans from other countries that attended - but those fans were probably smarks (as well as the ones from the US). With it being the RAW after 'Mania (much smaller arena than one they'd have 'Mania in --- I would assume the majority of fans bought their tickets in the pre-sale --- thus it makes sense that it would be a smark heavy crowd due to the fact that smarks actually know about pre-sales and where to find the passwords for them (thus the post-'Mania RAW's will probably always contain mostly smarks))....

Back on point, enjoyed the show mostly because of the crowd!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler on twitter used the hashtag #thanksmarks (which you can take in one of two ways, hah) responding to an image of the East Rutherford crowd.

He'd induct them into the Hall of Fame. I'm all for that, hahahaha


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

That was probably the craziest mix of fans that you're going to ever find. Mix the NYC Smark crowd with people that travel all over the world for Wrestlemania and that's what you end up with. 

From my viewpoint a lot of shit got started on the side opposite hard camera right across from the stage.


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

A few of the chants last night stunk of boozed up British men. The Fandango one especially, sounded like something you'd hear at the darts.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

Any video of Austin's music being played?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

What a moronic thread. It's laughable that you think a few British people were responsible for the crowd reactions last night. It was a collective effort. There were 16,000 people in the arena. 

Jesus Christ, what won't Brits do to make themselves look good?


----------



## pUnK bRooKs (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



TaylorFitz said:


> That was probably the craziest mix of fans that you're going to ever find. Mix the NYC Smark crowd with people that travel all over the world for Wrestlemania and that's what you end up with.
> 
> *From my viewpoint a lot of shit got started on the side opposite hard camera right across from the stage.*


Yep. And that pack of guys were all British. The chant they came up with is SO BRITISH its frightening (and any Brit will confirm that). It actually really reminded me of the darts. (again, Brits will confirm).

Like I said, I am glad everyone followed their lead.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



pUnK bRooKs said:


> Yep. And that pack of guys were all British. The chant they came up with is SO BRITISH its frightening (and any Brit will confirm that). It actually really reminded me of the darts. (again, Brits will confirm).
> 
> Like I said, I am glad everyone followed their lead.


(Y)


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

The sing along did sound like something you'd get at a football game.


----------



## pUnK bRooKs (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



Alim said:


> What a moronic thread. It's laughable that you think a few British people were responsible for the crowd reactions last night. It was a collective effort. There were 16,000 people in the arena.
> 
> Jesus Christ, what won't Brits do to make themselves look good?


Someone else on here that cant read. I said they are 100% responsible for the FANDANGO CHANT. You clown.

READ IT NEXT TIME.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



Big Dog said:


> Erh what? The last time it came to the UK it was just like this.


UK crowds tend to be hot, but they don't come up with chants and act as funny as last night crowd did. Smark, and more specifically Indy, crowds tend to act like this.



Crusade said:


> :lmao
> 
> There is always one that takes things too seriously. Thanks for the entertaining post (Y)





Cmpunk91 said:


> LOOK AT THE HATE !!!


Actually, I have a smile on my face right now.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



Alim said:


> What a moronic thread. It's laughable that you think a few British people were responsible for the crowd reactions last night. It was a collective effort. There were 16,000 people in the arena.
> 
> Jesus Christ, what won't Brits do to make themselves look good?


Because that's what we do week in week out on the football terraces?



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> UK crowds tend to be hot, but they don't come up with chants and act as funny as last night crowd did. Smark, and more specifically Indy, crowds tend to act like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we do, seriously youtube british football chants, you'd be amazed.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Alim said:


> What a moronic thread. It's laughable that you think a few British people were responsible for the crowd reactions last night. It was a collective effort. There were 16,000 people in the arena.
> 
> Jesus Christ, what won't Brits do to make themselves look good?


It was likely started by Brits. Kind of thing you hear at darts and football over here. Not just the Brits of course but I would not be shocked if a number of chants were started by pissed up Brits lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

Well done everyone in the arena.


----------



## Phelpsieboy (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

When you hear a 'Wade Barrett's Barmy Army' chant going, you know us Brits are having a big influence.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh how everyone hates on New Jersey and all of us that are from there, now you all love us.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



Big Dog said:


> Because that's what we do week in week out on the football terraces?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we do, seriously youtube british football chants, you'd be amazed.


I'm talking about British wrestling fans.


----------



## JusticeWaffle (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*



AthenaMark said:


> It wasn't New Jersey. It was England's fanbase that were chanting and going crazy. You could hear the accents in the chants.


Yeah, couldn't hear it. Only knew English people were there because of the "Engerland" chants during the Barrett match, and the massive fucking flag someone had with them.


----------



## Phelpsieboy (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> UK crowds tend to be hot, but they don't come up with chants and act as funny as last night crowd did. Smark, and more specifically Indy, crowds tend to act like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You obviously haven't see what football matches are like on British soil, even when at matches watching my lowly 'Swindon Town' (who?) you hear great chants that resemble ones similar to the ones at Raw last night. 
Plus the Fandango theme tune sing a long was in a similar vibe that British Darts fans do.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> UK crowds tend to be hot, but they don't come up with chants and act as funny as last night crowd did. Smark, and more specifically Indy, crowds tend to act like this.


Yes they do. "Wade Barrett's Barmy Army" was a clear example of that last night. "Who are you?" chants are heard at UK shows all the time. I'm guessing you don't remember the R-Truth heel turn in the UK either with the "That's illegal!" chants when Truth lit up a cigarette indoors? (Don't worry if you don't, not a lot of people do). Hell, even if you watch the Raw Fallout on youtube, Mike Chioda says he knows the crowd was dominated by Europeans.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Vince "enjoyed" fan reaction last night*

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/76...lt-about-dolph-zigglers-win-and-more.html?p=1



> From what I was told, Vince McMahon had no problem with the fan reaction last night. A few people told me he seemed to actually be enjoying it as he gets that people travel from all over for Mania and the Raw that follows.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

Crowd like that only comes once a year, at Raw-stlemania.


----------



## pUnK bRooKs (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I'm talking about British wrestling fans.


When in hole. Stop digging.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

This is why TNA keep coming to the UK


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Vince "enjoyed" fan reaction last night*

Probably reminded him of the good old days :terry1


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



pUnK bRooKs said:


> Someone else on here that cant read. I said they are 100% responsible for the FANDANGO CHANT. You clown.
> 
> READ IT NEXT TIME.


As if I'm going to take your word for it. 

Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL at the British posters trying to take most of the credit. The WWE goes to the UK a few times a year and you guys never do anything like this. The crowd acted the way they did because they were smarks, not because they were British.


that's not really true-- Brit shows are known for being different. especially the cheering for heels, weird chants, etc. 

i'm not saying it was all Brits that caused RAW, but there's a reason Cole and Lawler made the cracks about being in the UK or Canada. there's smarks there too... smarmy, drunk smarks lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*

The WWe audience were having fun that night the keyword being "fun". I like most of the people on this forum dounbt it will never be as fun as last night. So dont hold your breath for next week to follow suit.

Still awesome crowd, WWE should have paid them xD


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

Brits are obsessed with making a noise wherever they go, the Raw in Birmingham last year was crap apart from the crowd. That Fandango stuff last night is pretty similar to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzm3lLAK6aA which they do at the darts, got the same arm movements as well.

The only thing that I'd say makes a brit crowd top a smark crowd is their allegience to the WWE, for instance Kofi + Del Rio would have got big pops and they wouldn't just be cheering heels regardless, sometimes with smark cities it's like they've paid a load of money to try and ruin a recording, brits just want to have a laugh.

Nothing like a boozed up brit in an arena. Brits aren't really smarks either though, they'd rather just be centre of attention, hence Football Hooliganism and their need to start a silly chant every time they have a beer nomatter where they are.


----------



## pUnK bRooKs (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



Alim said:


> As if I'm going to take your word for it.
> 
> Get the fuck out of here.


You'll learn mate.


----------



## Ben21 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Vince "enjoyed" fan reaction last night*

"BULLS**T, BULLS**T, BULLS**T, BULLS**T"










Crowd was amazing, genuinely saddens me to know Raw won't be like that again.


----------



## Alpha_Omega (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Vince "enjoyed" fan reaction last night*

Thinking here you go smarks here's your one show of the year, rest all belongs to the kiddies and mommies


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

British fans aren't creative? You've obviously never been to a british football match, "Lets pretend we scored a goal", "Monday, Tuesday Habib Beye" and of course when someone is proposing during a match: "You don't know what you're doing, you don't know what you're doing".


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

This audience was a combination of die hard New York fans, general wrestling fans and some very vocal Brits. I'm not saying that us Brits were the reason the crowd were so hot last night but they were however a big contributing factor and definitely started a lot of the chants. Only a fool would say the Brits can claim full responsibility but there is no denying that there was a heavy British influence on that crowd last night, that is for sure.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL at the British posters trying to take most of the credit. The WWE goes to the UK a few times a year and you guys never do anything like this. The crowd acted the way they did because they were smarks, not because they were British.


This. It was likely a combination of both NY/NJ diehard Smarks (there's a TON of them around here) and some international fans, as well.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Vince "enjoyed" fan reaction last night*

vince was probably pissed at first with the crowd but when they started cheering vince's pet project fandango and humming his theme song, he was probably like "fuck it, i love this crowd"


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

UK needs...no... they DESERVE their own yearly WWE PPV. Seriously.

Scrap HIAC PPV and change it to the UK PPV.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

inb4 some guy from india say it was pack of indians with there flute.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Can someone please do a compilation of all the chants??? like the best ones.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> UK needs...no... they DESERVE their own yearly WWE PPV. Seriously.
> 
> Scrap HIAC PPV and change it to the UK PPV.


UK Deserves An A PPV Not A B PPV


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



Phantomdreamer said:


> This audience was a combination of die hard New York fans, general wrestling fans and some very vocal Brits. I'm not saying that us Brits were the reason the crowd were so hot last night but they were however a big contributing factor and definitely started a lot of the chants. Only a fool would say the Brits can claim full responsibility but there is no denying that there was a heavy British influence on that crowd last night, that is for sure.





ShowStopper '97 said:


> This. It was likely a combination of both NY/NJ diehard Smarks (there's a TON of them around here) and some international fans, as well.


These guys get it.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

thank you bri-its *clap clap clap clap clap*


----------



## SAMOA (May 7, 2007)

I sincerely hope that this massive kick in the sack this crowd delivered to WWE's lame, predictable, un-enjoyable product last night deliver's the wake up call that has been long, long, long, long, long overdue!!

No HHH, Rock, Lesnar or CM Punk, but to still have that much passion and energy.... if only the creative team and 75% of the roster but in as much effort and heart as the crowd did last night.


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

Imagine if they just did Chicago, NY, NJ, Philly and Canada on a loop, then do 10 shows around the UK and Ireland at the end of the year, it would save the product.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Vince "enjoyed" fan reaction last night*



D.M.N. said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/76...lt-about-dolph-zigglers-win-and-more.html?p=1


See? Even the boss was fine with the crowd. Now if only crowds could be like this on Raw every week...


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

lol at this turning into 'which fans were better'.
I would imagine that it was us drunk british fans that started some of the random chants, because it did at times sound like a football match. Then obviously once the locals got the words of the chants they made all the noise.

Combination of both.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

DwayneAustin said:


> Probably a few Irish guys in there too :kobe3












A'boy the lads.


----------



## Carr1 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*

I definetely marked out when JBL referred to the Sarries-ulster match, and then had to berate cole telling him it was rugby not football

Yeah there are definetely parallels to be drawn with football crowds, see this for instance - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCXHbCYvzjI

Plus fans from abroad were more likely to have stayed in new jersey the extra night


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



Phantomdreamer said:


> This audience was a combination of die hard New York fans, general wrestling fans and some very vocal Brits. I'm not saying that us Brits were the reason the crowd were so hot last night but they were however a big contributing factor and definitely started a lot of the chants. Only a fool would say the Brits can claim full responsibility but there is no denying that there was a heavy British influence on that crowd last night, that is for sure.


No doubt about it. Don't worry. The people with sense here know what happened last night was absolutely classic, and the Brit's are a huge reason for it.

booing the Miz? YES PLEASE. The dude is a real world fucking star he is so far from a wrestler. Such a generic scrub.

Exploding for Zigg???

Exploding for Brothers of Destruction and Bryan? Also popping for the Shield??

The crowd not only enjoyed the great wrestling aspects of the show, but they also took it to the next level. 

I was on the FANDANGO Bandwagon way before this. Basically the crowd cheered for all the best WWE entertainers last night. Flat out. Boo'd the entertainers that are were being lame. The fact that they actually ended up liking Cena shows this crowd was just brilliant. Cena was being funny and trolling the shit out of the crowd and they respected that. I hate Cena but he had the best night of his life last night in so many ways. He got the respect from the crowd that he has been wanting for weeks and weeks after the show was off air and he gave the crowd his belt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler got a huge pop at No Way Out in June, which was also at Izod. NY/NJ LOVES them some Ziggler.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

And also you have to admit a ton of the crowd was brittish by the FOOTBALL chants. The ole is the definition of a british football chant and the whole damn crowd was doing it. There had to be a shit ton of Brits in that crowd NO QUESTION. Get over it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Spoiler: GOATS






Silent Alarm said:


> A'boy the lads.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Last night was a combo of international and NY/NJ Smarks. Stay with me here...

Imagine if every Raw/Smackdown/PPV was just a combo of those international smarks, NY/NJ smarks, Chicago smarks, Boston/Philly/LA smarks, all at all of the shows year round? Holy shit.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Last night was a combo of international and NY/NJ Smarks. Stay with me here...
> 
> Imagine if every Raw/Smackdown/PPV was just a combo of those international smarks, NY/NJ smarks, Chicago smarks, Boston/Philly/LA smarks, all at all of the shows year round? Holy shit.


I'd say that would be quite silly. 
Nah I'd be entertained.


----------



## Gnark1ll (Apr 9, 2013)

Well what a show, great crowd, good enough to get me to register at last after a long time lurking.

The post-Mania Smark crowd at Raw is a great tradition to have, shame it wont continue week in week out, BUT WWE are touring the Uk in a few weeks, and it was probably largely due to the UK contingent that there were so many football style chants and support for Wade. Of course although the Brits are vocal, the general vibe was from the international meeting of Smarks and not down to New Jersey. (several people thanking NJ for being 'amazing' when I suspect a lot less than 20% of the crowd were from there). Maybe WWE should go on a lengthy International tour, a few months in Uk, Canada, and other places who have a love for the E, then maybe when they come back the US crowds might be less burned out and up for it? (just an idea)

As an aside the 'Ole Ole Ole' chant is not only El Genericos old music, but also CM Punks and of course Bullfighting and from there into football.

Anyway, great show, just the random RVD chant was worth the admission price . Ill be watching next week, whereas the last few weeks Ive actually not even bothered to watch it due to 'Same Old Shit-itis'.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Taker2theMoon said:


> I'd say that would be quite silly.
> Nah I'd be entertained.


It would be insane, :lol But at least when a show gets boring, us watching at home will be entertained thanks to that crowd.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Last night was a combo of international and NY/NJ Smarks. Stay with me here...
> 
> Imagine if every Raw/Smackdown/PPV was just a combo of those international smarks, NY/NJ smarks, Chicago smarks, Boston/Philly/LA smarks, all at all of the shows year round? Holy shit.


Add in Toronto and Montreal smarks to that equation. Oh, the fun that would be had.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gnark1ll said:


> Well what a show, great crowd, good enough to get me to register at last after a long time lurking.
> 
> The post-Mania Smark crowd at Raw is a great tradition to have, shame it wont continue week in week out, BUT WWE are touring the Uk in a few weeks, and it was probably largely due to the UK contingent that there were so many football style chants and support for Wade. Of course although the Brits are vocal, the general vibe was from the international meeting of Smarks and not down to New Jersey. (several people thanking NJ for being 'amazing' when I suspect a lot less than 20% of the crowd were from there). Maybe WWE should go on a lengthy International tour, a few months in Uk, Canada, and other places who have a love for the E, then maybe when they come back the US crowds might be less burned out and up for it? (just an idea)
> 
> ...


Less than 20% of the crowd from NY/NJ? :lmao

Last time I checked international fans are at every years' WM and post WM Raw. Yet none of the post WM Raw crowds have been quite THAT entertaining as last night. They were very good crowds in past night after WM Raws, but never as great as last night. And what's the only difference between last nights Raw and other post WM Raws? The NY/NJ fans and the fact that it was in NJ. Only difference.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

http://www.wwe.com/content/media/video/vms/raw/2013/april8-14/24714


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Add in Toronto and Montreal smarks to that equation. Oh, the fun that would be had.


You're right. Absolutely add them in, too. :mark:


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: WWE tells future RAW crowds to "follow that"*



buriedcompass said:


> i have mixed feelings on the crowd. it was fun and the love they gave ziggler was honestly touching to me, but if every crowd was EXACTLY like the one from last night, ever night, what's the point of matches? they only cared about ziggler's cash in. they could have been a bit more respectful of other matches. there has to be a middleground between fun and disrespect.


its not everyweek its once a year, lol.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

MoneyInc said:


> And also you have to admit a ton of the crowd was brittish by the FOOTBALL chants. The ole is the definition of a british football chant and the whole damn crowd was doing it. There had to be a shit ton of Brits in that crowd NO QUESTION. Get over it.


No doubt that the Brits probably started the Ole chant, but as said, the people from the states probably thought of El Generico when they joined in on it. Doesn't really matter where everyone was from or who started what chants, at it's core the crowd was just a bunch of hardcore wrestling fans who had a great time. That's what we need more of. People who WANT to enjoy wrestling at wrestling shows.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

Was great to finnally have a crowd loud enough to drown out the sound of kids screaming


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Gnark1ll said:


> Well what a show, great crowd, good enough to get me to register at last after a long time lurking.
> 
> The post-Mania Smark crowd at Raw is a great tradition to have, shame it wont continue week in week out, BUT WWE are touring the Uk in a few weeks, and it was probably largely due to the UK contingent that there were so many football style chants and support for Wade. Of course although the Brits are vocal, the general vibe was from the international meeting of Smarks and not down to New Jersey. (several people thanking NJ for being 'amazing' when I suspect a lot less than 20% of the crowd were from there). Maybe WWE should go on a lengthy International tour, a few months in Uk, Canada, and other places who have a love for the E, then maybe when they come back the US crowds might be less burned out and up for it? (just an idea)
> 
> ...



AWESOME.

I heard WWE is gonna have a Raw in London so if they are touring internationally soon that would be great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seriously? Less than 20% of the crowd was from NY/NJ? Sure, if you are lost.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL at the British posters trying to take most of the credit. The WWE goes to the UK a few times a year and you guys never do anything like this. The crowd acted the way they did because they were smarks, not because they were British.


The crowd after wrestlemania is usually always awesome because it's composed of the die-hard fans who came for Wrestlemania and decided to stay for the show following it too. So we had a mix of International fans, smarks, and from what I hear there were several other relatively well-known wrestling shows in the area that weekend so that probably helped too.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> To be fair, the crowd would have been that loud for anybody cashing in, really.
> 
> Great segment, but unfortunately for Ziggler the WHC doesn't mean shit.


Def not true, smarkcitys allways pop for Ziggler. Hell he got a huge pop before cashing in and they were chanting his name during the match. I dont think that would of happend with anybody else really.


----------



## ItsJustTheBeast (Apr 9, 2013)

Lets be honest when you get the Brits, the New York/Jersey crowed, and everyone else all in one arena we are gonna make it great. It was said best last night when we chanted "WE ARE AWESOME!".


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



dan the marino said:


> The crowd after wrestlemania is usually always awesome because it's composed of the die-hard fans who came for Wrestlemania and decided to stay for the show following it too. So we had a mix of International fans, smarks, and from what I hear there were several other relatively well-known wrestling shows in the area that weekend so that probably helped too.


I think this has helped too over the years. Some of the more well known Indy promotions are using Mania weekend to draw in fans, so there's definitely more of a smark turnout. Just a big all around weekend for wrestling.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Honest question - Is Ziggler a face? Did that crowd reaction turn him face?


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: THE RAW CROWD (ZIGGLER!!!)*



MoneyInc said:


> NICE TRY
> 
> but Ziggler didn't just get a good reaction, he got a fucking great one and it is because this crowd shares the opinion of the IWC. Ziggler is the shit and if you haven't realized it yet, YOU STILL HAVE TIME. That shit was a classic, classic moment.


That WAS the IWC crowd, dummy.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



dan the marino said:


> The crowd after wrestlemania is usually always awesome because it's composed of the die-hard fans who came for Wrestlemania and decided to stay for the show following it too. So we had a mix of International fans, smarks, and from what I hear there were several other relatively well-known wrestling shows in the area that weekend so that probably helped too.


It was smarks. Global smarks, sure (from all around the world). But smarks nonetheless. Smarks know about pre-sales - which is where the majority of last night's RAW ticket sales came from - and thus the building was filled with them (and that's usually the case following 'Mania).


----------



## Gnark1ll (Apr 9, 2013)

ignore me


----------



## Gnark1ll (Apr 9, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Less than 20% of the crowd from NY/NJ? :lmao
> 
> Last time I checked international fans are at every years' WM and post WM Raw. Yet none of the post WM Raw crowds have been quite THAT entertaining as last night. They were very good crowds in past night after WM Raws, but never as great as last night. And what's the only difference between last nights Raw and other post WM Raws? The NY/NJ fans and the fact that it was in NJ. Only difference.


I wont deny NY / NJ are renowned for vocal crowd behaviour, but just being there wasnt the ONLY difference from last year. WWE did give them a particularly good show this year too. But yes, I may have been slightly wrong to leave out the NY connection...A wrestling town and no mistake.

Lets put it this way by saying that it amounted to a perfect storm of international smarks at a post-Mania Raw in a Wrestling hot bed and particularly WWE ancestral home (or V close to it anyway).

But when you have JBL saying 'this is the greatest crowd Ive ever seen in my life' and MEAN it, you just know that something magic happened that night. How on Earth they all end up on the same page and chant 'RVD' Ill never know, but it might have been due to a large group that bought seats together starting the chants perhaps?

Who knows, Im sure WWE would LOVE to know how to do it : D


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

And now we will probably go back to crowds that shit on their asses while the little kids jump up and down for Cena...damn we were spoiled last night,


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> And now we will probably go back to crowds that shit on their asses while the little kids jump up and down for Cena...damn we were spoiled last night,


Oh and let's not forget that the Fed will now go back into putting zero effort into their product now, too. Last night we got a solid Cena promo (so unusual), Ziggler cashing in, Ryback heel turn, Taker/Kane/Bryan thwarting the Shield, Mark Henry back in title contention...next week, it'll be Epico/Primo vs the Usos, Barrett/Orton #54618 and bad Cena comedy.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Best crowd in YEARS.
It was even better than Miami last year.
Raw after Wrestlemania is ALWAYS the best of the year!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

They should have shit on Orton for this:


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


>


HAHA! A Father Ted reference on Monday Night RAW! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

I think it is more him saying "this is supposed to be my night" He is just a bad actor. Tough to tell. Does seem like he could have forgotten his line but he kept saying stuff like "this is my match, my night, etc."


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Raw this coming monday is going to be painful to watch...


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

#Mark said:


> They should have shit on Orton for this:


Wow. I never picked up on this. Although it was an Orton promo. I was probably asleep.


----------



## Sheamaker (Apr 9, 2013)

The crowd yesterday was amazing, and not wanting to take anything away from NJ or anyone else there but there can be no denying that a heavy British (and Irish) influence in the crowd were behind many of the chants, especially the Fandango one.

We love being centre of attention with a few beers in us, especially when on holiday abroad at a sporting event. 3 examples off the top of my head that shows this perfectly would be Rangers fans in Valencia, 20-30 mins after a 3-0 loss a video on you tube shows around 3000 fans still in full voice, other videos that are also on you tube Hatton V Mayweather weigh in, in Vegas, and The Barmy Army English cricket fans in Oz!

Not saying it was all the Brits and Irish fans there, but there is no denying that a very heavy British influence played a big part in it, but with it being in NJ and having many other smarks from elsewhere just topped it of and was a fantastic mix.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

#Mark said:


> They should have shit on Orton for this:


Haha, I caught that on RAW. I knew something was odd about it.

Of course WWE won't shit on Orton though because he is one of their golden boys.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

orton should have rko'd the entire arena.


----------



## Gnark1ll (Apr 9, 2013)

Sheamaker said:


> The crowd yesterday was amazing, and not wanting to take anything away from NJ or anyone else there but there can be no denying that a heavy British (and Irish) influence in the crowd were behind many of the chants, especially the Fandango one.
> 
> We love being centre of attention with a few beers in us, especially when on holiday abroad at a sporting event. 3 examples off the top of my head that shows this perfectly would be Rangers fans in Valencia, 20-30 mins after a 3-0 loss a video on you tube shows around 3000 fans still in full voice, other videos that are also on you tube Hatton V Mayweather weigh in, in Vegas, and The Barmy Army English cricket fans in Oz!
> 
> Not saying it was all the Brits and Irish fans there, but there is no denying that a very heavy British influence played a big part in it, but with it being in NJ and having many other smarks from elsewhere just topped it of and was a fantastic mix.


Of course the Portsmouth FC (Pompey if you are a football smark)fans are famous for this sort of thing too : D


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

There's an article on PWinsider stating:

"WHY SOME PEOPLE ARE MISGUIDED ABOUT THE ROCK, _THE FANS WENT A LITTLE TOO FAR LAST NIGHT_, LOTS OF GREAT STUFF FROM MANIA WEEKEND, RAW THOUGHTS AND MORE"

Have to pay to read it though, but I don't believe people think the crowd went to far. Kind of ridiculous for Americans to call English reserved if they think that was to far.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

JoseBxNYC said:


>


Lol, look up Fandango's theme on Youtube, and play these both at the same time.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Gnark1ll said:


> I wont deny NY / NJ are renowned for vocal crowd behaviour, but just being there wasnt the ONLY difference from last year. WWE did give them a particularly good show this year too. But yes, I may have been slightly wrong to leave out the NY connection...A wrestling town and no mistake.
> 
> *Lets put it this way by saying that it amounted to a perfect storm of international smarks at a post-Mania Raw in a Wrestling hot bed and particularly WWE ancestral home (or V close to it anyway).
> 
> ...


+rep.. truly, last night was simply MAGIC

the brilliance of it was not that the crowd kept it up for 3 hours.. 
nor was it the fact that they did it non-stop
literally non-stop chanting all thru the night
nor was it that they did the wave in perfection
and kept it going
it wasn't all of that

it was the SPONTANEITY OF IT ALL that truly impresses

my favorite moment of the night was this video clip, also the reason i captured it.. and it alone






anyone who saw the show and heck you could go re-watch it if you do not believe me..

before this happened, during Fandango's match.. the crowd certainly hummed his theme song.. but they did not dance along

then all of a sudden jericho runs in, fandango gets laid out, he's on the mat says his name, his music hits

and madness absolutely breaks out  it just impressed me so much because it was like.. holy crap everyone is drunk! lol RAW crowd you're all drunk go home

:

they weren't dancing before but yet in unison, EVERYONE danced.. how? why? who knows!!

MAGIC is simply the best way to describe it

to have the entire arena spontaneously bust out in singing and dancing like that

:clap


----------



## Sheamaker (Apr 9, 2013)

Gnark1ll said:


> Of course the Portsmouth FC (Pompey if you are a football smark)fans are famous for this sort of thing too : D


Yea Pompey fans are among the best, these 3 Mentioned as 1 was in the States, another at the other side of the world and the Rangers one I was at so remember that whole trip well.

Being abroad with British Sporting fans a few times I have seen how we act and how we can get the locals involved in a lot of it aswell, while having news cameras outside the pubs enjoying the parties. This makes me sure that a lot of the chants would have been started by a strong British influence there, as seen with the large amount of England/Scottish/Northern Irish/Union Flags (and Irish they are just as mad on the drink) flags in the crowd, and the amount of people wearing football tops. Also the Eng-er-Lund and Wade Barrett Barmy Army chants gave them away.

But as I said it takes all 16000 there last night to create an atmosphere like that and well done to them all, they certainly looked like they enjoyed themselves, while I enjoyed watching.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NY/NJ has always had a strong fanbase. When you have that with the Raw after WM, fireworks are possible.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

CONGRATZ TO THIS DAMN CROWD. ABSOLUTELY AMAZING. :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Gnark1ll (Apr 9, 2013)

CharliePrince said:


> +rep.. truly, last night was simply MAGIC
> 
> the brilliance of it was not that the crowd kept it up for 3 hours..
> nor was it the fact that they did it non-stop
> ...


Well thanks for my first rep 

Funnily enough me and my mates were just talking about it and all marvelled at how it seemd the ENTIRE crowd were dancing along to the Fandango theme chant. We rewatched it to see if it was just camera trickery but nope, its seems the whole 16k people were dancing like loons!

For sure the highlight, although being a long long time RVD fan, his name randomly chanted is up there too...I could hardly believe my ears.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Just had chance to watch RAW. Absolutely incredible. Nothing this year will top the chants during the Sheamus/Orton match and pop for Ziggler.


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

If the crowd was like that every night, I'd make sure I watch every RAW. Smackdown is an afterthought, they'd just edit the audience.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Thank the pack of British guys in the crowd for everything.*



TJTheGr81 said:


> I think this has helped too over the years. Some of the more well known Indy promotions are using Mania weekend to draw in fans, so there's definitely more of a smark turnout. Just a big all around weekend for wrestling.


Hell yeah


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Lets All Create a Tout account and lets all spam WWE with "Fan'dangoing".


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Gnark1ll said:


> Well thanks for my first rep
> 
> Funnily enough me and my mates were just talking about it and all marvelled at how it seemd the ENTIRE crowd were dancing along to the Fandango theme chant. We rewatched it to see if it was just camera trickery but nope, its seems the whole 16k people were dancing like loons!
> 
> For sure the highlight, although being a long long time RVD fan, his name randomly chanted is up there too...I could hardly believe my ears.


you're welcome, it truly was MAGIC 

heck this video shows the proof to those who didn't see RAW






they were humming Fandango's theme..

but how did an entire Arena coordinate to sing and Dance afterwards the way they did?!

spontaneous magic

sometimes you cannot explain it

magic


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Sheamaker said:


> The crowd yesterday was amazing, and not wanting to take anything away from NJ or anyone else there but there can be no denying that a heavy British (and Irish) influence in the crowd were behind many of the chants, especially the Fandango one.
> 
> We love being centre of attention with a few beers in us, especially when on holiday abroad at a sporting event. 3 examples off the top of my head that shows this perfectly would be Rangers fans in Valencia, 20-30 mins after a 3-0 loss a video on you tube shows around 3000 fans still in full voice, other videos that are also on you tube Hatton V Mayweather weigh in, in Vegas, and The Barmy Army English cricket fans in Oz!
> 
> Not saying it was all the Brits and Irish fans there, but there is no denying that a very heavy British influence played a big part in it, but with it being in NJ and having many other smarks from elsewhere just topped it of and was a fantastic mix.


Try Celtic fans vs Porto in Seville in 2003, 50,000 belting out You'll Never Walk Alone in full voice, in unison


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Just watched Raw.....that crowd was amazing! I couldnt tell you what happened in the Orton/Sheamus match as i was too busy listening the chants. Raw last night seemed fun, everyone seemed to be having fun, the crowd, the wrestlers, the commentators. Also props to Cena for doing his little dance while the crowd was signing the Fandango tune.

Also who cares who started the chants and where they were from, lets just wish all crowds can keep this vibe going.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

WWE's Youtube just published the Fandango chants after raw went off the air but the video isn't avilable in the damn UK!


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

lol singing on the train:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Fortitude said:


> lol singing on the train:





RaneGaming said:


> Fan Dan Go ALLL Night Long


^ 10 mins of WIN


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

VintageOrton said:


> Just had chance to watch RAW. Absolutely incredible. Nothing this year will top the chants during the Sheamus/Orton match and pop for Ziggler.


The commercial break missed a lot of them to. Justin Roberts, X-Pac, CM Punk, Austin, and the guy selling ice cream all had really loud chants during the match.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry if this has been posted...I don't have enough time to read 600+ posts  but here's someone's awesome compilation of all the chants last night in 11 minutes. So if you missed Raw you might as well check this out!


----------



## tombstone1 (Oct 30, 2007)

I must be the only one that found the crowd terrible. But I did. And it was terrible.
It seems like some people think they are still living in the Attitude Era. That era was the salvation of WWE and the destruction of wrestling.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

dynamite452 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted...I don't have enough time to read 600+ posts  but here's someone's awesome compilation of all the chants last night in 11 minutes. So if you missed Raw you might as well check this out!


Amazing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

tombstone1 said:


> I must be the only one that found the crowd terrible. But I did. And it was terrible.
> It seems like some people think they are still living in the Attitude Era. That era was the salvation of WWE and the destruction of wrestling.


Aww...typical IWC. Bitch and moan about the crowd being "disrespectful" and "smart", but when the crowd don't give a shit and stay quiet, you complain like it's the end of the world.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

tombstone1 said:


> I must be the only one that found the crowd terrible. But I did. And it was terrible.
> It seems like some people think they are still living in the Attitude Era. That era was the salvation of WWE and the destruction of wrestling.


Well let me lay it out this way. Would you rather have a loud but obnoxious crowd that never let's up the entire night, or one of the usual southern dosile crowds that sits on their hands politely until Cena comes out? I know which one I want do you?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

We should just import Europeans and Canadians for all of WWE's big shows.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

dynamite452 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted...I don't have enough time to read 600+ posts  but here's someone's awesome compilation of all the chants last night in 11 minutes. So if you missed Raw you might as well check this out!


Thanks for the post. DVR didn't record last night. Fun night.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Best crowd I've ever seen for a RAW. The international fans with the NY/ NJ fans and all the smarks equals brilliance.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Now we just have to hope the next few crowds at least TRY to match up, even though we know they won't come close.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

MoneyInc said:


> HOW ABOUT THE SHOW STEALER?!?!??!?!
> 
> This Smark crowd has been spot on and if you disagree with anything they have done so far, YOU HAVE BAD TASTE. They went bananas for Ziggler just like ALL OF US having been calling for. You people who have been saying "i just don't see it in ziggler" JUST SAAW IT. Ziggler is a fucking natural. This show has been AMAZING. Obviously all thanks to the crowd but it doesn't matter. This shit is beyond HOT and THE SHIELD is going to BLOW THE ROOF OFF THE PLACE
> 
> ...


*You did realise that the entire crowd was made up of smarks...if that cash in had happened in a months time the reaction would have been nowhere near as loud. Hopefully he'll benefit from that reaction and continue to get better reactions from crowds, than what he was previously getting.*


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted...I don't have enough time to read 600+ posts  but here's someone's awesome compilation of all the chants last night in 11 minutes. So if you missed Raw you might as well check this out!


Brilliant compilation 

i specially loved how he couldn't describe what was going on when the crowd was singing and dancing to Fandango's theme

LOL!!!

no words no captions.. TRULY 

indescribable

watch that video you'll see.. every chant had a caption or an image (el generico)

but when the crowd did the Fandango?

....speechless : hahaha the video editor could not describe wtf was going on


----------



## Sheamaker (Apr 9, 2013)

Murph said:


> Try Celtic fans vs Porto in Seville in 2003, 50,000 belting out You'll Never Walk Alone in full voice, in unison


Haha I see you are the different side of the divide to myself, but exactly what I mean, beers in you all and you make yourself certain of attention


----------



## T. Bones (Apr 16, 2011)

Im going to be at RAW next Monday in Greenville, SC. I haven't been to a show since 2008 so I'm not sure what kind of crowd we have. Probably the typical Cena-loving parents and kids. I'm gonna do my best to "smark up" my section. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I can't stop humming the Fandango theme! 

Thanks Raw crowd!


----------



## wade barrett (May 26, 2010)

I have been to raw in England and some house show are we English pull this shit off on the regs you Americans just don't have fun at wrestling shows and British wrestling show near where I live is just like that give a English man a beer and that's what you get


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

* After The Big Show - Orton - Sheamus segment, WWE apparently trolled the crowd and aired an old Steve Austin video with the glass shattering and the place went NUTS before they realized it was just a video package. Everybody was talking about how cruel that was.
Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...otes-wwe-trolls-crowd-w-austin/#ixzz2Q0gSGj8X

is that true? it would more cruel if you have Cm PUNk cut some promo and AUstin music hits, the place will fucking erupt...


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Loved the crowd, this was no fruity pebbles crowd that does everything WWE tells them too, love the We Are Awesome chant when Big Show started tearing Orton a new one.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

This is the problem with the WWE, it hates smarks, but smarks are some of the most loyal fans and what Vince has basically done is to put two fingers up at them knowing they will never really drop away from watching the WWE and instead has focused entirely on the young kiddy fan base who have the attention span of a nat but also have the power to pull the money out of the pockets of their parents.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> This is the problem with the WWE, it hates smarks, but smarks are some of the most loyal fans and what Vince has basically done is to put two fingers up at them knowing they will never really drop away from watching the WWE and instead has focused entirely on the young kiddy fan base who have the attention span of a nat but also have the power to pull the money out of the pockets of their parents.


And it will only become worse now Cena is WWE champ again.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

We have already the first 2014 WWE Hall of Fame inductee: the Raw crowd


----------



## MrPierrini (Jun 7, 2011)

The atmosphere was like a football(soccer) match and is one of the reasons why football is so popular here in the UK. this is the sort of atmosphere that we have on a weekly basis. 

I watch a team called Plymouth Argyle every other week when I'm at Uni with a mate who supports them fanatically. They're shit and lose most weeks but it's still fun because we sing about the players, managers and much more. 50% of the fun of going to the matches is the atmosphere.

At the end of the day it's funner to stand up and chant than sit down and simply watch and that's what most American crowds are yet to learn.


----------



## MissMeganBall (Mar 31, 2013)

ziggy x


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

tombstone1 said:


> I must be the only one that found the crowd terrible. But I did. And it was terrible.
> It seems like some people think they are still living in the Attitude Era. That era was the salvation of WWE and the destruction of wrestling.


WAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> This is the problem with the WWE, it hates smarks, but smarks are some of the most loyal fans and what Vince has basically done is to put two fingers up at them knowing they will never really drop away from watching the WWE and instead has focused entirely on the young kiddy fan base who have the attention span of a nat but also have the power to pull the money out of the pockets of their parents.


The thing is though, Vince and company complain about quiet crowds and thanked the crowd last night. So this proves even more that it makes no sense to abandon the smarks. It's not like we don't buy merchandise. When the merchandise is good we buy. Look at the BITW shirt. It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> This is the problem with the WWE, it hates smarks, but smarks are some of the most loyal fans and what Vince has basically done is to put two fingers up at them knowing they will never really drop away from watching the WWE and instead has focused entirely on the young kiddy fan base who have the attention span of a nat but also have the power to pull the money out of the pockets of their parents.


WWE is a business. Vince listens to the ones who are actually bring in the money and don't bitch about every single thing. He also pays attention to people that don't ruined shows and disrespect him and his wrestlers.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

I was live there and it was one of the best things in my life. I laughed so much because it was so fun to chant to those rvd and other chants during sheamus vs orton match. And the pops, They were so AWESOME. Goosebumps. I had a Finnish flag. Don`t know if you saw me.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> I was live there and it was one of the best things in my life. I laughed so much because it was so fun to chant to those rvd and other chants during sheamus vs orton match. And the pops, They were so AWESOME. Goosebumps. I had a Finnish flag. Don`t know if you saw me.


Yes I believe you made it on TV a couple of times


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Ice cream man, never saw this on the TV :lmao


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Just watching that clip really makee me mark out my god Raw should just be live in New Jersey every week


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Just watching that clip really makee me mark out my god Raw should just be live in New Jersey every week


How many times? It wasn't a crowd made entirely of New Jersey folks, that's a once a year crowd for the Raw post mania.


----------



## snentz (Nov 7, 2010)

Was like an English football match on a Saturday afternoon. Awesome crowd, especially the random 'Randy Savage' chants during Orton/Sheamus match.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango's Theme "ChaChaLaLa" is currently #23 on the UK iTunes Top Songs chart.

The aim is to bring it to #1.

Regardless of what number it gets to, WWE is missing a golden opportunity if they don't use its place in the chart as a "Did You Know" fact next Monday.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Full chant list... 

"Boring!"
"Same Old S***!"
"Sexual Chocolate!"
The Ole Ole (El Generico) Soccer Song
"JBL!"
"Michael Cole!"
"Jerry!"
"Justin Roberts!"
"Mike Chioda!"
"RVD!"
"William Regal!"
"DDP!"
"Colt Cabana!"
"Ice Cream Man!"
"We Want Pretzels!"
"Chris Benoit!"
"We Want Lesnar!"
"We Want Sting!
"Randy Savage!"
"We Are Awesome!"
"We're the Winners!"
"End This Match Please!" - Sheamus/Orton match
"Thank You Big Show!"
"Break The Table!"
"One More Chair!"
"HBK!"


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

I loved that crowd, post WrestleMania crowds are always the best. Wish there could be a crowd like that every week.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Full chant list...
> 
> "Boring!"
> "Same Old S***!"
> ...


Missing *We Want X Pac*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> Missing *We Want X Pac*


Bugger!  just toook it off the IGN reporter list, someone on here was asking for the full list but couldnt find his thread so thought i'd stick it in here, he'll find it.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Bugger!  just toook it off the IGN reporter list, someone on here was asking for the full list but couldnt find his thread so thought i'd stick it in here, he'll find it.


 x pac tweeted it saying this feels great maybe not great for the guys in the ring


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

did cole, jbl, and lawler really have no idea what they were chanting during the RVD chant? tna is no threat and rvd was a fan favorite so why not acknowledge it?

also, i think the crowd was so over the top because they didn't get much of what they wanted in Wrestlemania. it was a letdown so they vented on Raw.


----------



## betfairhornets (Feb 20, 2012)

One thing I did notice and adults going in the future raws the kids were even booing cena whilst they had his shirts on and were joining in the chants so they will follow what the crowd do that would of been an amazing experience for them as well


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> did cole, jbl, and lawler really have no idea what they were chanting during the RVD chant? tna is no threat and rvd was a fan favorite so why not acknowledge it?
> 
> also, i think the crowd was so over the top because they didn't get much of what they wanted in Wrestlemania. it was a letdown so they vented on Raw.


If he's not in WWE he doesn't exist! - WWE logic.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

The thank you Big Show chant w the best. The WWE are stupid enough to have thought that the crowd's liveliness during the Orton/Sheamus match was because they liked it rather than because they were bored during it.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Can only imagine how loud they would have gotten for some of the missing stars (Lesnar,Punk etc.) Heard crowd was very pro Rock too before they announced he wasn't on for the night, and he got booed the rest of the night.

PTP on RAW would have been sick.


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

one of the better crowds in recent time but yeah i feel they would have went crazy for anyone cashing in its just an exciting moment in general.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

People must be really bored with the WWE when there's 700+ posts about the fucking crowd.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Theproof said:


> People must be really bored with the WWE when there's 700+ posts about the fucking crowd.


Some people don't care or don't think it matters and some people feel it's about damn time.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Theproof said:


> People must be really bored with the WWE when there's 700+ posts about the fucking crowd.


Says it all really. I seriously have no idea why most keep watching if they hate it so much. No wonder people here are always in a bad mood.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Azuran said:


> Says it all really. I seriously have no idea why most keep watching if they hate it so much. No wonder people here are always in a bad mood.


Some people just don't feel complete if they go through the day without anything to bitch about.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

It's funny all the casuals I know are burying the crowd for cheering for Ziggler and cheering the heels. They thought the crowd sucked lol. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mikey2004 (Dec 29, 2006)

We were all expecting the Orton heel turn as it didnt happen at mania, then they ask us to vote who we want to see big show face next, they announce Orton would face big show, Vickie and Booker come out and say fuck your vote we'll give you Sheamus v Orton, which got no reaction from anybody, no one wanted to see that match.
So because wwe said fuck you and your vote the crowd decided fuck this match and we'll hijack it.

Im glad I got to be a part of that crowd and experience it. Roll on Raw 4-7-2014 in New Orleans


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

GOAT crowd.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

BIG E WINNING said:


> GOAT crowd.



i could watch that all day lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> GOAT crowd.


GOAT sig tho.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> GOAT crowd.


This guy sums it up

*This is so much better than wrestlemania*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

BIG E WINNING said:


> GOAT crowd.


Dolph Ziggler cashing in saved this whole Wrestlemania weekend Raw on Monday was the Wrestlemania show

And as that guy said in the clip ''This is so much better than Wrestlemania'' <<< that is the truth spoken right there


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

I am proud to say i was apart of this crowd! Bloody great night.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

> The early talk is that WWE may hold next year's post WrestleMania 30 edition of Monday Night Raw at the same location that they will hold WrestleMania 30; the Superdome in New Orleans. The feeling is that the Raw after WrestleMania has become a huge event, and Vince McMahon wants to make it into even more of a can't miss super show.
> 
> Credit: wrestlingobserver.com via wrestlezone.com


fpalm Why make something organic so corporate? The whole point of the RAWs after Mania is that creates a different feel from Mania.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> I am proud to say i was apart of this crowd! Bloody great night.


Me as well


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Makes sense to do that the past two Raws after Wrestlemania have been epic


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The problem with stadiums though is that the sound of the crowd gets drowned out.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

^ Exactly.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This shit better not be true.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Greatest RAW ever.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> The problem with stadiums though is that the sound of the crowd gets drowned out.


which is why college football games sound so quiet?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

BIG E WINNING said:


> fpalm Why make something organic so corporate?


such is life


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

GOD DAMN IT VINCE


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> This shit better not be true.


Yeah just keep Mania with the stadium shows. It is one of the few things that make it seem like it is bigger than all the shows.


----------



## NHS2008 (Apr 11, 2017)

RAW CROWD was SHIT in Columbus, OHIO Last Night!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Please don't bump old threads.


----------

